# ARGC Potentials and Newbies - Part 6



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

ARGC POTENTIALS AND NEWBIES - Part 6 
This board has been created for people considering ARGC for treatment as well as those just starting at the clinic. Please don't let it stop you posting on the main ARGC thread, similarly you can stay here as long as you wish!

Please note that Fertility Friends or it's owners cannot take responsibility for the content of external website links. When posting links to other sites please do so responsibly.

If you would rather not see tickers and other users' avatars there is a facility to turn them off. You can find more information about how to do this here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11415.0


----------



## mouse1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi everyone, sorry going to have a moan. Still hadn't heard anything from ARGC by 4.30pm & temp went up to 37.9'C & was really uncomfortable so called them again. Was told they hadn't forgotton about me & would call back. They rang again at 5.30pm to say they hadn't been able to speak to any of the doctors but asked them to as I was worried. Hadn't heard by 7.45pm & called emergency no but Mr T was still in the middle of ET's. Finally called at 8.15pm to say they had spoken to Mr T & he said to start antibiotics but no advice which ones - am lucky DH is GP too & that we have friends who have done Gynae who could advise on best antibiotics. Am really fed up that this might have mucked up whole cycle (& possibly fallopian tubes etc), but trying to stay +ve as there's a chance implantation could have happened before this all started.
Sorry winge over!
M x


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Mouse - sorry to hear about all of the problems you have explained about the ARGC.  Thats not on.  You should have a serious chat to them about that.  Hope you are feeling better now.

Harps - can you buy Emla Cream off the shelf or do you need a prescription in order to buy it.  Im worried  I wont be able to get if on time now.

Night night 

Tweets xx


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Oh dear Mouse.    I agree it is not very good of them at all!  But, I am sure that any embryo will stick around regardless.  As you know a lot of people don't even know they are preggers and embryos survive all sorts of drug and alcohol abuse.  However, that is not the point really.  If I were you I would phone tomorrow and ask to speak to Mr T.  I think you deserve that much.  You should tell him what antibiotics you are on anyway to check it is ok.  We are all paying enough for this service!  And, if it had happened to me with no medical experience I doubt I would have even made the connection!  Luckily you knew what to do and have taken quick action (I presume you have easily been able to get a prescription too).  So, try not to worry I'm sure it won't have done any damage.


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Tweets you just buy it over the counter - Boots don't do it, but my local chemist does.


----------



## selinaggs (May 10, 2005)

sorry mouse - hope the temperature goes down, take care

ladies - I had the most terrible heart burn I had experienced so far. Could it be due to any medication
dexamethasone, benadryl, metformin, clexane and the pessaries or IVIG. Any adbice is much appreciated.

Selina


----------



## mouse1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Harps - you've helped me feel better already. Am sure a little knowledge is definitely too much in my case & have built it up into more than it is. Am taking 2 antibiotics & paracetamol & am sure will all be OK.

Heartburn is probably from steroids Selina - make sure you take them with food. Completely safe to take Gaviscon liquid for heartburn - is safe in pregnancy. I have started taking my dexamethasone in the mornings as was really affecting my sleep when I took it in the evening - was awake from 4-6am every night!

Night night everyone.
Mouse xx


----------



## selinaggs (May 10, 2005)

Thank you Mouse for the advice, hope you are OK by now, keep drinking plenty of hot water-I don't need to advice you as you are a doctor, but it helped me when I had temperature.

love
Selina


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Good morning girls,

Selina - I know from experience that Metformin can give awful heartburn, stomach acid, sickness and diarrhoa if you take it on an empty stomach or have a light dinner and then take it, or even sometimes with food with lots of carbs in it.  Even after a year of being on it I still have to watch it.  So it could have been the Metformin.

Mouse - I hope that the temp has gone down now.  

Harps - thanks for the advise.  I think I will go and buy the Emla cream today to avoid last minute running around.

I think Im coming down with something.  I still have a sore inner nose on one side.  I did use the zovirax so if it was a cold sore hopefully it has stopped it coming up.  The weird thing is one of my eyes (same side of the sore nose) is really burning ... and on the same side I keep getting a sharp stabbing pain in my ear.  I hope its not anything to worry about right before starting stimms.    I might just overdose on fruit today to see if it helps  

Tweets xx


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi everyone, Mouse what an awful time you're having, i really hope you start feeling better today, I was reading an american site earlier and those women were all given doxycycline for 5 days from et so that one must be safe, however you and your dh will know whats appropriate.  I think the argc's management of this is poor especially considering how worried you are, i can't honestly believe they were still doing embryo transfers at 7pm as the embryologists go home at 5!  I hope you are not going to work today mouse, I can sympathise with how worried you must feel about this cycle but please stay positive, as you say they could already have implanted.  I agree with harps, mr t should speakto you today, they should be horrified that you have an infection considering they are the most likely cause of it and should be doing all they can to minimise the chances of this cycle not working.

Selina its definitely the steroids, I've been on them since about day 6 of stimms and am beginning to feel hungry all the time and getting that dreadful indigestion feeling that I've had from them before.  This cycle i have taken them in the mornings and found it lesens the insomnia and also i haven't noticed my heart racing as much as when i used to take them in the evening.  During my last cycle i had to get up at 3am to drink milk and make a sandwich the pain and hunger was so bad, I could've eaten a whole meal!  but as tweets says it could be the met too although i haven't ever had that.
Harps I hope they call you soon, day 3 feels like decision day and it is, let us know when you have any news.  I've been sending them growing thoughts, haven't got much else to do!  still resting on the sofa, having been trying positive visualisation but just struggling, mostly i just put my hands on my tummy and think 'are you still in there?'
Tweets sounds like these d/r drugs are making you feel bad, maybe try ringing argc although it sounds like its so hard to get 'real' advice from them.
its a beautiful sunny day today so am going to sit in the conservatory and pretend i'm on a beach somewhere!  my last day of being bored as dh is around at the weekend and have planned lunch and coffee with friends/relatives for next week.
egg


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Hello
I am still waiting ......!    They said they would call me before 9am to let me know what's going on, poor dh is sat around waiting to go to work, or not!  I hope this means it's good news and we might get to day 5.

Mouse I agree with Egg I hope you aren't at work today - if you are and you're reading this I order you to return to your bed and duvet post haste!!  I hope you're feeling better.  

Egg it sounds lovely sitting in the conservatory.  We've just had one built and I absolutely love it, we only did it in October and so have not had a lot of sun to really appreciate it yet.  

Tweets I hope you are also taking it easy, drink lots of fluid, resting.  Try to watch a nice old film and you'll feel better.

I am hoping to whizz to the video shop later and grab a copy of Harry Potter to watch tonight whilst DH goes out on the tiles.  I was invited out on a girls night too and I thought about going but they are going Greek, with the whole plate smashing, disco/greek dancing etc and I think it would be a bit OTT for my delicate "condition"  

Harps
x


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Harps hope you don't have to wait too long, the day of the transfer they ddin't ring me until 11ish, i wondered if they have to get the ok from mr t or something?
Plate smashing sounds fun!  right, off to 'the beach' for me!
egg
x


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Mouse - so sorry to hear about the terrible time you're having.   I'm really shocked and dissappointed in the ARGC that they haven't been of more help.  Eek.  Hope you're resting up now and feeling better soon.

Harps - hope you hear about ET soon.  

Tweets - I too started to feel a bit rough yesterday.  Sore throat, headache and the shivers.  Felt like I was coming down with a nasty cold.  This is D9 of DR for me and up until now I've felt okay so far.

I'm so pleased I have today off and that I have another two four day weeks to preserve me!  Am spending today relaxing.  Felt much better after a bit of a lie in.  

I saw my GP this morning to ask about getting signed off from EC and he said would I like him to sign me off from now!  Awrh bless him!  Well that's made me feel much better about coping with this and work because now I know that if it all gets a bit too much I can always just get signed off.

Well that's my news.  Still no sign of AF.  

Hello to everyone  

Luv
Cat


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

They have just called.  I have 
1 - 8 cell, 1 - 7 cell, 1 - 6 cell (might be dividing) and 1 - 4 cell.
They have provisionally booked me in for 5pm although they are going to check them again at lunchtime to check if they are still happy (i.e. the 6 cell hasn't quite caught up).  
They said again that they are nice good quality embryos, but, in my mind I was hoping for 2 8 cell ones to transfer!  I suppose I am probably expecting too much?


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow Harps is that 5pm this afternoon?  Good luck Hun


----------



## beeba (Mar 15, 2006)

Harps, congrats on your embryos - you've got lots and they sound great for day 3, after all they're growing like mad!   Good luck if ET is today and make sure your DH pampers you afterwards. 

Poor mouse - hope you're feeling A LOT better. Do you think it was really an infection? has your temp come down? I'm absolutely boiling but my chinese doc put it down to the hormones plus clexane. Very bad of ARGC, they seem to be very overwhelmed at the moment, as I broke a clexane and they said they couldn't get another prescription signed by a doc. At all! Then sold me 2 for £10 each (£5 each at john bell, the most expensive chemist in london)!!!!

Tweets I felt much better once I was stimming - why not stay in a nice London hotel - my DH and I had a night in the Malmaison in the city (we live in west) so went to the places we never get to...? I did try swimming during stimming but had to go very slowly as I could feel my ovaries  feeling like bursting when I was doing breaststroke

selina -they called me on day 4, but didn't say much. and congrats on great embies!

egg - poor you, gestone sounds horrrible. how  long do you have to do it for? very funny about visualisation, i do that too, start off meaning to do a proper visualise, and end up just wondering! 

lynda - i had a follicle and couldn't start, but just had to do one injection to make it go away, then take provera to bring on my AF, all took an extra 16 days (can take from 10 to 20ish, I read). And they started me stimming on day 2 of my AF, so that was really quick. So I'm sure your bloods will be good then, too. 

love to everyone else - tweets, catharine, jappa, selina - and anyone i've missed.


----------



## SisterSue (May 27, 2002)

Good luck Harps for this afternoon., and  I hope you're feeling better Mouse.  I can't believe the difference in ARGC in the three years since my last treatment...sometimes they need a rocket where the sun doesn't shine.  Try to relax as much as possible though, I really believe thats the most important.  

Am guessing they are going to start me stimming on Tuesday post d/r scan and bloods so am debating whether to come down Monday night and expect to stay for the duration of my treatment...what do you guys think?  would that be a sensible option rather than travelling back to Leeds on Tuesday night, only to have to come back Wednesday morning?

Catharine - you must be going stir crazy waiting for AF... if I could do those icons I'd send you my very own af dance...so will have to do one in my living room for you instead!!

Positive vibes to everyone else.
SisterSue


----------



## selinaggs (May 10, 2005)

Harps - Good luck for ET.  

Egg - Enjoy relaxing in your conservatory.   

Jappa- enjoy your trip.

Mouse- Has the temperature gone down? feeling better now.

I feel better today. Tweetie, I have been on metformin for 2 years and don't have much side effects now as I used to have all sort of symptoms you mentioned during the first 4 month of its use. take care of yourself. Puregon pens have very fine needle and don't hurt much tweets, merional might but then you will get used to it. I used to faint if I ever saw a blood test or someone having an injection but somehow I don't know how I managed to do it all myself.

Susie, Catherine, Wendy, Jass, Lynda- Hope you are all doing OK.

Sistersue - You have to be there every single day for a blood test between 7:30 and 10, you might have repeat blood test (4-6) only on the second week of stimming, I don't know much about travelling from Leeds, Jappa might be able to advice on that.

beeba - I bought part of my dosage of clexane and dexamethasone from Johnbells, I might try somewhere else for the rest. Rest well and take care

This whole week dh took leave and we both sat(silence) and waited for the calls( This week was the most stressfull of the tx in my experience). Day 1 they called around 10:30, next day by 11 , day 3 by 10, today they didn't bother calling till 11:50, I couldn't stand the stress of waiting for the call, so I tried them, they didn't have much info about the embies  but they said  they are growing.  They said they may call later today to tell me the time for transfer tomorrow.  Praying that they continue to grow.

Now iam having a bit of sore throat, one after the other , don't kow what is going on inside me so much for having a healthy immune system.

lots of love and good wishes

Selina


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi SisterSue - Thx for the dance. To do the icons just go to http://bestsmileys.com/pageindex.htm and cut and paste the htm link into your message.

Hi Tweets - we normally go away for Easter but I'll probably be stimming with daily bloods then too. Shame . So we also had thought of staying in a hotel in London for a couple of nights. What do you think you will do?

Luv
Cat


----------



## mouse1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi everyone - thank for all your lovely messages. Feels so much better on antibiotics - temp was 38.3 & now 36.3 & pelvic area feeling much more comfortable. Looked it up & apparently 1% of people get a pelvic infection after EC/ET, obviously just unlucky. I had doxycyline both times before & had no problems, not sure why ARGC don't do it, but obviously their infection rate must be very low otherwise am sure they would.
I am at work & didn't have any choice as both others partners are away & if I didn't come in there would be no Dr! Can't wait for the weekend though.
Selina hope all goes well for ET tomorrow.   . Agree this is the most stressful bit (mind you I have never got to Jappa's stage - am sure until you are holding a baby the stress never goes away).
Harps am so excited for you, that's great news about your embies. Mine changed during the day of ET so am sure yours will too. Hope it all goes smoothly for you & will be lovely to have you on 2ww too!   
I would stay in London SisterSue - is a long way to go to Leeds & back. Hope you do get to start stimming ASAP.
Glad you're doing OK Beeba & hope that waiting's not too hard, only a few days left. Hope you've got lots planned for the weekend so it flies by.  
Catherine glad your GP signed you off. Hope AF comes quickly for you!  Mini AF dance...   
Hi Egg glad you're having a lovely day in the conservatory. Am sure your embies are in there & are snuggling down nicely.  
Tweets hope you're feeling better.
Love to everyone else,
Mouse xxx


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

selina hopefully its a good sign of your immune system being 'dampened down' by the drugs which is what you want to happen.
harps i hope they call you again soon so you know whats happening, if you have et this afternoon then GOOD LUCK, also don't be alarmed if you wait a while, we had to wait over an hour in the hot windowless egg collection room for mr t. 
catharine what a nice dr you've got, has af arrived yet?
mouse glad you're feeling better, at my last clinic they didn't give antibiotics after ec either, being at work must be awful but sounds like you have no choice, hope the day goes quickly for you
beeba, not long for you now, how are you feeling?
egg
x


----------



## jass28 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Not much news from me really. Feeling a bit groggy and tired on the d/reg drugs, but generally OK and wishing the days away until next Thurs when we go for our scan. That will only be day 10, which seems shorter than most other people - maybe they are just hoping to sort me out before Easter. Sure they know what they're doing anyway...
Harps, lots of luck for this afternoon if you have ET then. Sounds like you are in a really good position - hope it all goes well, and have fingers, toes etc crossed for you, and for you Selina, tomorrow.
Mouse, sounds like you've had a really miserable time. Glad you're feeling bit better today -  hopefully you can relax over the weekend?
Tweets, I'm dreading the injections too. There are some good examples on here of people who really hate them and have managed though, and I'm determined to be one of those. But we'll see...
Cath, AF dance for you           . Hope you're doing OK and not hating the waiting. Sue, have you decided what to do about travelling yet? Sounds like if you can just stay in London (more expense!) that'd be the best thing. I feel really lucky not to have the stress of travelling (though also a little jealous of those of you planning Easter breaks in smug hotels!).
Beeba, egg, and anyone else on 2ww, hope you're all OK and that the days are passing quickly if you want them to!
Hi Poppins, Jappa, Wendy, and everyone else...

Jass x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Wow this site is busy!!! 

Well I got all of my results yesterday afternoon for the Immune tests and only the NK cells came back high, I did have this test done alone last year else where and was told they were slightly high, but this time they came back quite high? I will be on steroids most probably to start with 20mg i was only put on 10mg before then possibly IVIG ££££££££ more money eeeeeek! Just got to wait to here from Jenny now to arrange my hystoroscopy asap (more money again EEEK EEEEK ), and hopefully before next AF on 17th April? so that we can start right away.

Mouse, poor you getting an infection, at least the antibiotics will clear it up, hope you feel better soon.

Selina, Good luck for E/T tomorrow let us knoe how it goes.

Tweets, hope you are feeling better now.

Catherine, Hope AF turns up for soon.

Harps, Any news yet? Good luck.

Egg, Enjoy your resting snuggled up with your precious pair!

Take care all,

Poppins x


----------



## SisterSue (May 27, 2002)

Just a quick thing ladies...Whats IVIG?  

Think I'm gonna travel down Monday night and expect to stay...parents are about 40 mins outside London on the train so not too bad and free baby sitting to boot.  

Poppins - I had a nightmare waiting for Jenny to call me, so do chase her if she doesn't get back to you.  I waited 2 and a half weeks to speak to her!  Busy lady!!

Good luck,
SisterSue


----------



## susienatasha (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Can't believe how perky I am still feeling.  Been running around with loads of energy for the last 2 days.  I am getting a bit worried as I must be the only person in the world who actually enjoys the sniffing!!!  I am getting completely addicted and want to do it more often than twice a day.  I love the aftertaste - I must be really weird!  I have my d/reg scan on Monday and absolutely dreading the stimming stage not only for the injections but how the drugs will make me feel as I am feeling so good at the moment that things can only get worse - how's that for warped logic!  

Congrats Harps on your growing embies - did you have your ET today?

Mouse - what a nightmare on your infection.  Glad you have got it sorted now.

Hi to everyone else.  Is anyone else going in on Monday?

Susie x


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi all
Just a quickie as I'm off to bed now.  I had ET this afternoon.  They said the embryos looked very good and one of them had divided again to 12 cells.  The ET was bearable although I was not prepared for all the new medications that I have come away with!  But, it was a very long and stressful day and when at the end of everything they gave me my gestone training I looked at the needle and got really upset    - Tamara must of thought I was completely wet but I felt all my old fears return.  Still, I've done all of the injections this evening and I survived, again it was not as bad as I thought.  So, I am completely emotionally drained and going to crash out.  But, little Bill and Ben the embryo men are in situ and for that I am very, very, very grateful!!

Have a nice evening all

Selina;  GOOD LUCK for tomorrow;  I hope it goes really well for you..  

Harps
x


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Harps, I just wanted to say congrats on your lovely embies being transferred, i'm sending you lots of sticky vibes for a BFP          and some babydust     for a stork to pay you a visit.  . 

And the same goes for Mouse after your very traumatic couple of days               . 

Hello also to Egg, Selina, Lynda , Jappa, Beeba,Tweets,Susie,Abril,Poppins, Jass,SisterSue, Cath and Cat, Nessie. Sincerely sorry if I have missed anyone out, am feeling a bit tired and slightly tearful, silly me .

Just to let people know Emma Jordan who used to post on our thread, got a fab natural BFP a week before ARGC appt! Now thats a lovely inspiring bit of news. .

I have finally booked a holiday for beginning of Sept, but have started to worry that if by some miracle I was in early pg when I went to Majorca would I be safe eating my normal omlettes, chicken etc; what if I got food poisening, could it harm the baby , would I be allowed to go if I need anti immune drugs for APLA?  I am such a worrier, I am starting to worry I shouldn't have booked .

I shall take my neurotic self to bed now before I freak myself out completely  

Goodnight all  

Wendy K xx.


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Harps - Congratulations on ET hun.  Sending you lots of sticky vibes      

Wendy - thx for the wishes.  

SusieNatasha - I felt like that too for a good few days on the dr!  Strange eh?    

SisterSue - I've been wondering the same about IVIG?  

My News:  Well today is DR10.  Still no sign of AF.  Cycle D32.  Eek.    Getting quite concerned now.  Woke up this morning with pain in left ovary side.   Hope this doesn't mean I've developed cysts.  My AF pain is normally on the right side.    But after a visit to the loo this morning (sorry if tmi) this seems to abated a little.  Phew.

Sending positive vibes to everyone else I've missed    

Luv
C


----------



## mouse1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning everyone!
Harps so pleased ET went so well & that you had a great sized 12 cell embie!   Hope you can take it easy over the next few days, must be tricky with a little one. Hope you get on OK with gestone injections - remember is all for a very very good cause. I think it would be amazing if you didn't get a bit emotional after a day like that especially with all the hormones we've got flying around our bodies.
Catherine such a shame no AF for you yet, hope it comes soon for you. Will keep doing little dances until it does   . IVIG is the immunoglobulin they give to you if your NK cells are high by an infusion.
Tweets hope you are feeling better.
Wendy the holiday sounds great & am sure will be exactly what you need. Don't worry about food - it will be fine, you can just stick to veggie stuff & no eggs if you want to be extra careful. The clinic would be able to work around you with drugs etc & a holiday would probably do you more good than any drugs in the world!  
Susie am hoping you will feel even better with stimming - I did, & needles are so tiny you really don't feel them.
Selina will be thinking of you today - hope all goes well for you  
Hi to other 2ww people - Egg & Beeba hope you are managing to stay sane. Hope you are doing OK Jappa & that MS isn't too bad. 
Hi Poppins, Jass, Cat, SisterSue, Lynda, Abril & Nessie - hope you are all doing OK.
Enjoy the sunshine!
Mouse x


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

hi to all
Harps pleased et went well, wow a 12 celled super-embryo, thats amazing!  hope you are resting as much as you can, sorry to hear you got the nasty gestone too, you will soon get used to how much your bottom and hips ache from those injections, although thats bad i absolutely detest cyclogest and am really relieved not to have to have them anymore.  sending lots of positive thoughts to your embryos in your tummy  

Selina, good luck for today, hope you also get some to freeze.

Catharine i remember feeling like that a few days before my af arrived, mine was late and arrived on day 14 of d/r.

Tweets your body is just not behaving is it?!?  hope your bleeding is the 'real thing' yes ring them, they don't answer the phone but will return all messages.  my dad had neuralgia once and it turned out to be related to his teeth as well, the pain can be horrific, hope it subsides soon.

Wendy, its the right thing to book the holiday, it gives you something to look forward to and there will always be something you can eat!  no reason why you wouldn't be able to go, people travel with medication all the time.

Susie, you are truly strange enjoying the sniffing!  you will still get to sniff during stimming just not as much!

its so nice to have my dh around as its the weekend, we are planning gentle walks and nice meals, feels relaxing after all the rushing around of the last month.  hope everyone has a nice weekend,
egg
xx


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Egg

Thank you so much for that.  That's really put my mind at rest.  

Your weekend plans sound lovely.  Hope you have a lovely time.

Cat


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Morning all, my emotions seem back under control today    I am slobbing on the sofa, watching Sat Morning kitchen!

Mouse, Egg & Beeba:  Do you know whether ARGC will take a call on a Sunday from me to find out if my 2 remaining embies made it to blast and can be frozen?  The ET was not as easy as I thought it would be and the first time he didn't get them both in and had to do it again, I think that was when my bottom lip started to tremble!!    But, I feel much happier today.  Mouse I hope you feel better today, drugs should have kicked in by now.  Egg I hope you aren't too bored (I'm getting that way already!!), ditto Beeba!  

Catharine;  AF is often late and sounds like she's coming soon  
Tweets don't worry none of the injections are as bad as you think and it's best to take each stage in turn so try not to worry about it.  I hope you feel better soon.
Wendy a holiday is a great idea.  I am booking one when I know what the outcome of this is.  I'll either go very soon on a "cheer me up" holiday or in June to chill out with a big belly (I hope it's the second)  
SisterSue I found the car a bit easier to get to ARGC every day, if you drive you might want to try it.  There is lots of parking in Regents park outside the CC zone.  I live about 50 mins drive away.

Seline I hope ET goes well today.  

Hi everyone else.  

Harps


----------



## pinkpear (Feb 8, 2006)

dear harps-
best of luck in your 2ww. fingers crosssed for you . we chatted a long time back(secondary infertility thread) when i first came across FF. I had my first appointment at the Lister in March-they recommended ISCI- thought late period in March was due to all the stress etc of contemplating ISCI and now find myself pregnant - a natural miracle after trying for 2 1/2 years. DH has male factor and been taking lycopene selenium zinc vit c folic acid for 4m-so this worked!!
hope u get a happy ending too

i wish u all the best in your 2ww

pinkpear


----------



## selinaggs (May 10, 2005)

Thank you so much ladies for your good wishes

i had 2 blasts transferred today, they said other 3 were a bit slow, but tomorrow will know. The transfer went smoothly, I have been coughing and have sore throat now.

Good luck everyone

love
selina


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

To Selina     sticky vibes for your lovely embies 

Congrats to Pinkpear on your  , wishing you a lovely nine months.

Harps glad to hear your resting,  it must be very hard with your little boy, my sister has a 1 and a 2.5 year old and I often go over it gets VERY hectic! .
Hopefully your family can help you out, so you can rest, because babies don't understand that concept , but still 2 is such a lovely age  more sticky vibes for you    .

And Mouse rest as much as you can this weekend     for a BFP for you.

Hello to everyone else 

  

Wendy K


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Selina - Many congratulations on ET.  Sending you lots of sticky vibes.      

Mouse - thank you for explaining IVIG.  Phew glad I don't have to have that!  Hope you're feeling better now.  Have some more sticky vibes too !      

Well ladies thank you so so much for all your lovely AF dances for me.  They've finally worked.  She's arrived hoorah !  Strange to be so happy about it for once!  So looks like my scan will be Thurs/Fri next week and then I can get stimming hopefully!  So nice to be looking forward to the next stage.  Should have a small glass of wine this weekend to celebrate while I still can! Hee Hee  

Thx lots everyone.  Some fairydust for you all



Luv
Cat


----------



## mouse1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Harps glad you're doing OK - you poor thing that they had to do it twice, at least they're all safe & sound & hopefully burrowing.   I think you can call the embyrologists but ARGC don't answer their phone at weekends - the number I've got for the embryologists is 02076377788.
Selina so glad your blast transfer went well & hope you are resting lots.  
Catherine am so glad AF came & you can finally get started, will keep everything crossed for you.
Hope you are keeping positive Wendy.
Hi everyone else.
Mouse xx


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi morning all
Selina I'm glad it went well, who did the transfer for you?  Was it Mr T?
I just phoned the embryologist and she said she would phone me if they were ok to freeze today or tomorrow.  I phoned a bit early (before 9am) and I don't think she was very pleased with me!  - I suppose I should have waited till lunchtime!

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend with their dh's.  Mine is looking after me really well and the cooking is something of a revolution - he is loving it!  

Another day sitting on the sofa for me    I think I'll try to get the Lion Witch and Wardrobe tonight.  

Pinkpear it's lovely to hear from you, what fantastic news, well done and a huge congratulations to you!   .  My dh's count went from 9m up to 20m and I think that was his supplements too.  

Thank you all for your lovely messages, I really don't know what I'd do without you!  

Harps
x


----------



## mouse1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Harps we watched Lion Witch & Wardrobe on Fri night & it was lovely. I've never watched so many DVD's in my life. I think all my friends think me & DH have turned into hermits! Hope you're doing OK & enjoying DH's cooking, mine was doing really well but the novelty seems to have worn off. I'm going for some acupuncture this afternoon to try & take my mind off this waiting...am going a bit crazy!
Good luck with testing tomorrow Beeba, can't wait to hear the good news.
When's your next scan Jappa?
Hi everyone else, enjoy your weekend.
Love 
Mouse x


----------



## jass28 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Well done Harps and Selina on ET  . Sending you both lots of     and     and hoping the days go quickly for you.

Catherine, great news that AF has arrived (doesn't that sound strange!). Good luck Tweets, Susie and Sue with the d'reg scans tomorrow/Tuesday. Hopefully we will all be stimming by the end of the week.

V jealous of those of you feeling perky on the synarel. I've been completely exhausted this last couple of days - tears, going to bed in the afternoon, aching legs, etc. Still, not long to go now hopefully, my scan is on Thursday.

Hi Mouse, Beeba, Egg, any other 2WWers - hope you're having as relaxing a weekend as you can and thinking of you. Hi Poppins, Wendy, Nessie, Jappa and everyone else.

Have a good rest of weekend and take care
Jass


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Have just typed a big post and lost it, gggrrrr 
Selina great that you had 2 blasts transferred, hope the other 3 catch up in time to be frozen, hope you're doing nothing but resting
Harps what a traumatic day you had for ET, I too found it quite emotional afterwards, for me it was all the stress of feeling responsible for the embryos from that point onwards, oh and also the stress levels of having to wait for those daily embryologist calls was bad for me.  hope you still taking it easy, would not recommend the conservatory idea, i was freezing!  any more news yet from the embryologist?
Cat, pleased all our positive thoughts about your af have paid off, hoping they work their magic on all of us testiing in the next 10 days.  It does feel good to know that everything moves on more smoothly from this point. 
Mouse my dh is the same, a week of cooking/cleaning/shopping and the novelty is wearing thin.  I keep getting given small roles in the kitchen which turn into me doing the cooking.  I am going a bit crazy but I knew I would.  went out today for the first time since et, we went to a country park nearby, well worth getting rained on as am more sane again.  We als started making 'self-preservation' type plans for future cycles in case its not good news next week.
Beeba good luck for tomorrow, shall wait to hear your news
Jass hopefully those are symptoms of your hormones shutting down, you and catharine will be able to go through the cycle together, it really helped me having all of you who went through it at the same time.
well i said i was going crazy and i really am, i have learned to ignore the crampy/twingy feelings as i know they're no indication of everything but its still a worry.  When i had my first 2 cycles i had really bad, make you double over kind of cramps the night of 9 days after the ec, when i had it the 2nd cycle i just felt like it was a bad thing and knew it hadn't worked, so am so anxious today as if i get any pains like that i'll feel negative until the test date, i told you all i was paranoid didn't i?!?  don't want to go to bed tonight in case i wake up with those pains but also want to go to sleep and not wake up until the morning then i'll feel ok again.  but then if i get them the next night, or day, i'll still feel bad, any tips on how i can get myself through this?
hi wendy, jappa, poppins,
egg


----------



## mouse1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Egg you poor thing. Really hope you don't get those pains, but even if you do I remember Harps saying she had the worst ever pains the month she got pregnant with her DS - it really won't mean anything as everything is still settling down - just remember what's happened to your poor ovaries over the past month!!
Take care & sleep well tonight.
Mouse x


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Egg the only thing I can suggest is yet another DVD!  Poor you.  It will be third time lucky I'm sure and you have Mr T (I reckon the ET was painful because he is soooo meticulous).  And, as Mouse said, I had the worst ever AF pains when I was actually pregnant with DS - I even had to take some prescription pain killers!  And, it was really just around the time AF was due.  So try not tow worry!  

Mouse hi!  I hope your accupunture was nice.  I'm a bit confused about this 2ww thing, is it 2weeks from EC or ET that people talk about?  How many days post EC is Friday for you?  Try not to go too crazy, are you going to test early?  

Beeba  GOOD LUCK for tomorrow


----------



## susienatasha (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Well, serves me right for my last post.  Not feeling very perky at all anymore!  Doesn't help that I am helping my DH with a job - working nights!  Just off to work now until 6am tomorrow morning and then I will only have time to pop home for a shower before rushing off to ARGC for my scan.  So if anyone is in the waiting room tomorrow morning and you see a small blonde dozing off in the corner, that will be me!  Not enjoying the sniffing anymore.  Still, not really looking forward to the injections either!  

Hope you are all well and had a good weekend.  Egg, hope your pains go away soon.

Susie x


----------



## mouse1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Harps my EC was on a Thurs & my test day is Good Friday so will be 15 days in total. I went & bought 3 pregnancy tests today (buy double Clearblue test & get 1 free in Boots!) & am having trouble not testing!! No point for a couple of days as HCG will still be in my system from trigger injection. Mainly I want it for test day as they can pick up an HCG as low as 20 & so will give us an idea what the blood test will show - after going through it twice the wait for someone to call is horrid & I would prefer to find out myself with DH (BUT they aren't 100% & the clinics say not to so I hope I'm not leading anyone astray).
Sorry you're not feeling so great Susie, bummer about night shifts. Hope you can get some quality time off soon. Hope scan goes well.
Hope you're feeling better soon Jass & good luck for scan on Thurs.
Love
Mouse x


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Mouse please don't test yet, it won't be valid if you do it too soon and a negative may put you through unnecessary anguish   .  I'm not going to do one until the day before, or possibly even the day, because it's not worth it!  Also, most clinics seem to do them 14 days after EC so the dates ARGC give us to seem to be quite early.  Try to hang in there, it's not long now and your work will take your mind off it.  I think I'll do an HPT as I also want to do it with DH,  by ourselves.  

Susie sorry you are not feeling well, tomorrow sounds like a nightmare, I hope your scan goes well... good luck.


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

I've just been naughty too and ordered some HPTs.  I found some that detect HCG as low as 10 - or so they say!  Called Early Detection Ultra Home Pregnancy Tests and only cost 5.99 for 5, perhaps it's too good to be true?


----------



## selinaggs (May 10, 2005)

good luck beeba for today.  

selina


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Beeba good luck!
egg
x


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Good luck for today Beeba.  

Egg - So sorry you're feeling so anxious.    You poor thing.  I agree as above that you can get twingey pains with a positive result so try not to focus on them too much.  And, yes it could be third time lucky for you.  Statistically it is your turn to get a good result this time so hang on in there girl!  Sending you some hugs and postive vibes hun.       

Jass - cool that we might be starting stimming together!     Going to phone ARGC for my dr scan now.

SusieNatasha - Sorry the good feelings didn't last but hey on to the next stage now!  Good luck today.  Look forward to hearing how it went.  

Tweets and Sue hope your dr scans go well too.  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Me again!  

Well I just called the ARGC and they have asked me to come in tomorrow for the dr scan?  Which is D3 of cycle.    

I'm a bit concerned about this as it is normally day 5-6  for the dr scan.   They said they would normally do it on D5 but they have some extra doctors in tomorrow so want to do it tomorrow instead   .  Urg which is D3 and means AF will still be quite strongly around  .  Not nice.  They also said that I might well start stimming tomorrow too.  

It's all so bloomin chaotic there arg   .  I am feeling really concerned.  If we don't get a result this cycle, I'm not sure that I would use them a second time.  However, hopefully I will happily eat these words with a BFP in a few weeks time    .


----------



## beeba (Mar 15, 2006)

just a quick one as i'm at work - THANK YOU SO MUCH EVERYONE catherine eggs selina harps mouse and anyone else FOR ALL LOVELY MESSAGES. very nerve-wracking... no idea what time they call - does anyone else know when they get the results?   to everyone who's now on 2ww 

bxxxx


----------



## selinaggs (May 10, 2005)

ladies I have been coughing all night, the more I try not to I cough. Will it affect implanting? 

Haven't heard from them about the other 3 embies, so might call them today.

love to all

selina


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Catharine my d/r scan was day 4, it wasn't a problem.  They may just say start that day or start stimming in 2 days, there's no pattern to their logic!  It does all feel a bit disjointed until you start stimming and then everything does fall into place.  Having had cycles elsewhere we definitely noticed a difference in the attention to detail and this would encourage us to do it again at argc.
Beeba, can imagine how nerve wracking today is, I don't know what time they call but hope its soon!
Selina yes chase them about your remaining embryos, i think we have all had to contact them although it should be the other way around!  I don't think you can cough the embryos out if thats what you're worrying about!  I'm sure loads of people have coughs/colds in 2ww at this time of year, is there anything you can take to help the coughing?
Thanks to you all for your lovely messages during my 'anxious' day yesterday, well i made it through the night, now just have to get through this week!  I always thought I would do a hpt from today onwards but dh has made me promise not to and we don't have any in the house, I know if its negative i won't believe it but i still want to do one on the test day so we have some indication of what the result might be. 
back later
egg
xx


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Beeba GOOD LUCK  !!! I think they try to put you out of your misery as soon as possible on test day. But the lab told me it takes about 3 hours for results and the bloods get picked up every 30 mins. At least work might take your mind off it  

Egg I'm really glad the pains didn't come! I know how anxious you are but at the weekend you will know! Make sure the HPT is a sensitive one. I watched Lion Witch and Wardrobe yesterday and it was lovely. Reading a lot as well...

Mouse hi, hope work is ok and taking your mind off treatment.

Selina the embryoligist told me coughing would make no difference they can't come out of the cervix. I am going to phone later although they told me they would contact me if they could freeze - but I need to know for sure! Can you let me know if you get through and what time? Thanks.

Catharine I know exactly how you feel, poor you. I know ARGC don't feel very supportive. Like Egg says once you start stimming you will find it better. They will have a long chat with you after your d/reg scan (take dh if poss) and explain everything. It is a great opportunity to ask questions. I know other clinics do d/reg scan on day 3 and Zita West talks about doing it then as well. So, it seems quite normal. Good luck. I know it's not nice but remember the doctors are all very used to it so won't take any notice at all! 

Susie I hope the scan goes well today.

Hi everyone else 
Harps x


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello all,

I just got back a little earlier on from my D/R scan & blood test.  All went well.  Everything is as it should be so I should be starting the injections today - A nurse will call me with directions.

Harps - I bought 5g of Emla cream but they didn't have any of the special plasters for it.  Did you use the plasters?  If not how did you apply it?  Also Harps, you mentioned a long chat from the nurses after the D/R scan.  They didn't do that with me.  Should they have had a chat with me?  Or is this the same chat as when you collect your drugs?  As I collected them at the beginning when I was given my Synarel.

Beeba - waiting to hear from you.  Good luck.

Everyone else - hope you are well.  Will be back later.  Have to go have lunch and go try find these special plasters.

Bye for now.

Tweets xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## selinaggs (May 10, 2005)

Harps

I just called them and my three embies didn't grow much they said and have not been freezed.  Call argc number and press 4 for the lab.

selina


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Selina sorry to hear that, out of my remaining ones after et only 3 got to blast and they were the same, not good for freezing, i felt a bit sad and am sure you do too.
Beeba, any news yet?
Tweets hopefully you'll start tonight
egg
xx


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi
I phoned the lab and Pinky and Perky have also snuffed it!  (I would actually prefer to do another fresh cycle anyway if I have too as the odds are much better). 

Tweets the chat I mentioned was the one about the drugs, but you can ask to speak to a nurse and they will give you their full attention at any time.  I used normal waterproof plasters which were fine, you need the slightly larger square shaped ones.  Don't use as much cream as they say, you just need a visible covering of the area.  It's best to limit it as I wanted to limit the amount entering my system.  You are going for the center of the crease in your elbow.


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Beeba - can't believe you are at work today!  How an earth you've managed that is a miracle. Hope its not the only one for you today.  Got all my limbs metaphorically crossed for you.









Selina - So sorry about the nasty coughing and (subsequent) worrying. Could DH pop to the chemist for you and get something to ease it? If its a tickly cough, I think there is some fairly harmless stuff (like honey, lemon and glycerene?) you can get that really does the trick?

Egg and Harps - Thank you so much for your comforting words. Yet again my mind is put at rest.   

Sorry about Pinky and Perky.


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Harps - I didnt understand what you said -  You are going for the center of the crease in your elbow??


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Tweets my biology is not up to much!!  You put the cream in the middle of the crease on the inside of your elbow.

Beeba any news yet?


----------



## beeba (Mar 15, 2006)

hi gorgeous girls, it's a  !!!!! Can't believe it! So excited. No time for personals but sending lots of love and will post later... Level was 280 which is very high - apparenlty it could mean twins! Waiting for MR T's opinion later on... I'm sure this is the first of loads of  s to come LOVE   bxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

BEEBA BEEBA BEEBA - CONGRATULATIONS to both u and DH!!!! WOWOWOWOW!!!!!!!!!!!! SUCH GREAT NEWS!!!!!!​  

 You must be over the moon!!!!!!!!!!! And the possibility of twins! My gosh! 

 I wish you all of the best throughout this pregnancy and beyond. 

That has really boosted my day!



Tweets xxx


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

*CONGRATS BEEBA  
[size=30pt]  **[/size]*


----------



## mouse1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Congratulations Beeba am so so happy for you & your DH!!!   
Hope you get to celebrate when you get home - bet you can't concentrate on work!
Loads of love
Mouse xxxx


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

BEEBA BEEBA BEEBA

CONGRATULATIONS GIRL!!!! FANTASTIC NEWS!

















    















What with all my sniffing you've nare brought a tear to my eye!  So so pleased for you. Please let us have a long post with all your news when you have a moment to catch your breadth and calm down!!!

Lots of Luv

Cat


----------



## hobiegirl (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi,
I've just got a BFN doing my second Flare cycle at Woking.
I really feel that I want to have some tests done to find out if I have any probs beyond the PCO which I know I have, before blindly going into another cycle.

I looked at the ARGC before starting at Woking and we were impressed by the results but wondered how we would manage as I live near Southampton.
Could anyone who doesn't live in London tell me how they manage as I believe that the clinic needs to see you everyday once stimms start.
I imagine I would have to stay in a hotel nearby or is it possible to travel to and from the clinic?

What do you all think of the ARGC in terms of their testing for problems and their general care?

I am still emotional from this second failure and at 41 feel like time is running out for me so really want to make sure I make the right choices for the next IVF cycle.
I don't know whether the ARGC is the right choice or whether there is somewhere abroad that we can go for the best chance.

I'd be really grateful for any comments.

Thanks and good luck to everyone.

Chris


----------



## mouse1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hobie I'm sorry to hear about your BFP. I live quite close to ARGC so am lucky. I know some people travel from as far away as Leeds & Glasgow so it's definitely possible but am sure hotel expenses push up the cost. You do need to be around on a daily basis once you start stimming as they do at least daily bloods. It is chaotic but they do get great results.
I'm gutted as am getting proper AF type pains for last hour. Did HPT this morning as couldn't bear wait esp after infection & was negative. I know is probably too early to test yet, but don't feel that this is going to be our time. Really hoped it would be 3rd time lucky for us.
Mouse x


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Beeba!  Congratulations on your


----------



## selinaggs (May 10, 2005)

CONGRATS BEEBA and DH

    

Selina


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## selinaggs (May 10, 2005)

Mouse don't you think it is a bit early, sorry about the way you are feeling.

Selina


----------



## mouse1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry shouldn't have posted that last one. Was way too early to read anything into -ve test. Just having crappy day at work & when AF pains started felt even worse. Will keep my chin up, especially when you hear lovely stories like Beeba's today.
Mouse xxx


----------



## Nadine2 (Sep 29, 2003)

Mouse - I had af type pains too, then got a BFP, so try not to think too negatively about it. Janna also had af type pains and got a BFP. Hang in there. 
Nadine xx


----------



## Cath359 (Feb 3, 2006)

Beeba - fantastic news. Have been checking all day to see your news and so excited for you! Would add a smilie or something if i knew how (the technology is just too complicated for me!) 

Mouse - stay positive! Beeba's BFP must be a sign of good news to come for all.

Cathx


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Mouse  an HPT means nothing at this stage especially as ARGC already test at the earliest possible opportunity.  You are 4 days off that yet so please don't be despondent, as you know I had terrible AF pains and got ds.      (Give those HPTs to your dh and don't let him give them to you until it is time!!).  Sorry you are feeling low sweetie...  This may well be your time  

Egg keep your chin up - don't you go doing any HPTs yet either!! 

(I'll expect you both to nag me back at the weekend!)

Hobiegirl;  Sorry to hear about your BFNs  .  Like Egg says if you want results go to ARGC, if you want hand holding don't.  But they have an uncanny way of succeeding where others have failed.  The blood tests can be done from 7.30am in the morning and I used to get there about 10am some days, so time to travel from Southampton.  

I've come out in blotches again this afternoon!  - most attractive!  
Harps
x


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Selina when is your test day?


----------



## selinaggs (May 10, 2005)

Harps testing on 18th April.

Selina


----------



## jass28 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi,

Beeba, Congratulations!   . Amazing news - thrilled for you!!

Mouse, sorry you're having such a bad day. Really feel for you and hope the next 4 days go by quickly.

Tweets, well done getting to the stimming stage. Have you heard when to start the injections yet? Hope they go OK for you, let us know how you get on.

Catherine, good luck with the scan tomorrow. Hopefully we will both be stimming at the weekend. Susie, sorry you're no longer enjoying the sniffing (it did sound too good to last). I'm feeling quite a bit better today, though getting nervous about if it'll have worked now (didn't help by taking my morning dose with the lid on, luckily I realised though).

Hi everyone else.

Jass x


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Harps - but Im not going to inject in my arm - Im going to inject into my tummy fat or thigh aren't I  Maybe you thought I was going to use the Emla cream for a blood test or something.   How the resting going?

Mouse - Try not to be negative.     some positive vibes for you hun.  It is too early to do a test - even though I say this, I always do them early myself.

Susie - did you go in for your D/R scan today??  Where r you - how did it go hun?

Jass -   I have sniffed with the lid on a few times too.  My 1st Synarel bottle has finished - lasted me exactly 13 days.  Im starting injections tonight  - scary - but at least DH will be with me at home.  

I have been told to inject 150 units of Merional tonight between 8pm - 10pm. They have to be at the same time every night.  I have to reduce the sniffs to one sniff up only 1 nostril twice a day.  I dont have to go in for a blood test until Wednesday.

An thats it really.  I will pop back in to let you know how I got on with the injection.

Beeba - such amazing news - really.  It has inspired me to go on and inject myelf!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am feeling much much braver knowing that it can all lead to news like yours.

Jappa - where are you?  Watching too many DVDs    good on you - enjoy.

Selina - not long to go for testing either - 8 days 

Tweets xx


----------



## susienatasha (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sorry no personals but am feeling really low.  Had my scan by the great Mr T himself today although had to wait 2 hours.  Having had 2 hours sleep in the last 48 hours found it hard to stay awake.  Scan was not good.  Found a follicle.  Have to take injection tonight and tablets to get rid of it and has put back progress for a week.  Feeling v upset and cried my eyes out when I got back in the car.   Probably just tiredness.  Good luck Tweets with your stimming.
Mouse - please try and be patient and not take a test.  Hoping you will be posting some good news soon.  
Congrats to you and your dh Beeba.  
Sending love and babydust to all  

Susie x


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

_Beeba Congratulations       _ on your .

Jappa xx


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Oh Susie I'm sorry you have not moved forward, I'm sure they will do all they can.

Tweets I thought you meant the bloodtests  

2ww's another day closer tomorrow...

Good night all

Harps
x


----------



## selinaggs (May 10, 2005)

susie - don't worry, I am sure they will do something for you. I had a dominant folly in my second cycle, which they gave an injection to clear out.

selina


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Morning girls,

Woke up at 6am when DH got up so feeling so tired.  Then I couldnt go back to sleep as I still have a headache from last night.

Susie - Im sorry to hear that you have a follie.  Please don't upset yourself.  Hopefully you will be at stimms stage in a week.  The good thing is that they are able to get rid of it - which is great!  Good luck hun.

I wound myself up about self injecting all day long.  Finally we decided to do it at 9pm.  So I put my Emla cream on the area on my belly where Id inject at 8pm.  I prepared everything and can you believe it, after all of the moaning and scardie cat behaviour, I did it myself.  Its true - it wasn't as bad as I thought but Im very glad that I had the Emla Cream on - it really really helped.  I would definitely reccomend it.  I only felt the liquid going in really.  By the end of last night - I felt knackered from all of the stressing I did.  I want a bravery of the year award    DH was very proud of me - I didn't need his help at all. 

The thing is, I had 2 and a half litres of water yesterday and almost a litre of milk.  I will start the drinking earlier on today so I can reach my target of 4L water & 1L of milk.  Do you think what I drank yesterday was enough

One question about the injecting - I was pinching my roll of fat with my left hand and injecting with the other.  When I put the syringe down after injecting I forgot to let go of the pinch, and I noticed some medicine come out - does that matter?  At what point should you let go of your little roll of fat  

Also, when you mix the Merional with the water and u suck it all up, for example my Merional Dosage was 150IU so I mixed all of the water with it - sucked it all up and then, gave myself the full syringe full - is that correct Or should I go by any of the numbers on the syringe

Anyway - so, all in all, Im very happy I did it.  I had better go have some cornflakes as Im sooo hungry.

Bye for now,

Tweets xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mouse1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Tweets sounds as though you did it perfectly - well done! I always have a little bubble of liquid on my skin after injecting, don't think there's any way to stop it. Just inject all the liquid don't worry about the numbers on the syringe. 
Susie sorry to hear about follicle, but it's great they can fix it with an injection. Hopefully the delay won't be too long & you'll be stimming before you know it. 
So chuffed for you Beeba, hope it has sunk in & can't wait to see the scan pics!! How amazing if it is twins - instant family!!
Well my AF pains have continued & kept me awake 3-4am, but I haven't had any bleeding (not sure if that's just the progesterone). Was good & didn't test this morning so thanks for the stern advice girls! Will just have to hope for the best as this has never happened before, but even though so many people have had pains & then a BFP it's very hard to see it as a positive sign!
Love to everyone else, hope you are all OK.
Mouse xx


----------



## Lynda27 (Dec 17, 2005)

Big Congratulations to BEEBA and DH on your     You must both be delighted, I bet you slept brilliantly last night.

MOUSE, sorry your feeling down, theses pains are v common and in fact i would read them as a positive sign. I also had them before I found out I was pregnant with my DS. There is a lot going on down there!!! Keep    

EGG AND HARPS hope 2 is holding out and stay clear of those hpt sending you   

TWEETIEPIE well done with first injection, that must be such a relief

SELINAGGS AND SUSIENATASHA having read that you have both experienced a growing follicle when you shouldn't have had one I am a little confused. My treatment was stopped as they said (Mr T) there was nothing they could do and yet both of you have had an injection to remove it. I'm wondering if its because I am on a short protocol? Well hoping actually as otherwise I will be really mad, my best ever by a mile test results and day two they stop tx. I am really sorry SUSIENATASHA things have delayed by a week, i really know how that feels, but at least things will be back on track next week.

Hi Wendy , jass , jappa Catherine and anyone else I may have missed.

Take care 
Lynda xx


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Tweets sounds like you did great with the injecting, I never felt the needle, just the fluid going in.  Yes just suck up all the liquid and inject it, you can use up to 3 lots of merional powder with just one vial of water i think.
Susie, sorry to hear about the delay, they just want everything to be right for when you start, its so hard when you can't plan ahead though, 2 hours is also a very long time to wait, the must've been so busy yesterday.
Lynda i think you're right they can't do anything about it on the short protocol as it works with your natural cycle whereas once downregging they can try to overide the follicle with drugs/injections, i hope you get to start soon.
Mouse I hope the pains mean something good if you've never had them before, only 3 more days to go for you!  I feel a sense of dread about the test day, at my last clinic i was just given a hpt to do 16 days after et so not looking forward to receiving the news from someone else.
Beeba hope your good news is sinking in.
hi to everyone else
egg
xxx


----------



## hobiegirl (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Harps and Mouse for your comments on the ARGC.

Hope you get a BFP Mouse.
Good luck to all..

Thanks Chris


----------



## mouse1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Chris. Good luck wherever you end up & let us know how you get on. Am sure all of our times will come.
Love Mouse x


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello all,

The boards seem to be quiet in the day.  I have just gotten rid of my headache - horrible one since last night.  What a nightmare - trying to drink as much water as poss, but it makes me feel sick - there is only so much water a girl can take  . Thanks Mouse for the info.

Tweets x


----------



## susienatasha (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for your words of encouragement.  It seems weird when I never have periods to now be sitting here waiting for one.  Would anyone mind doing an AF dance for me?  Still working nights and so really tired making me v emotional.  Probably best I am not stimming this week after all but the waiting is so frustrating.  They told me to call when I get my period but am worried now that it will happen over Easter.  Do you think they will be manning the phones over this weekend?

Well done Tweets for injecting yourself.  I got my dad to give me my injection last night as I am such a baby but my dh said he will overcome his needle phobia and give me the injections when I start stimming.  Bless!  Think I will try to do it myself though.

Lynda - I think Egg is right about the protocol.  As I was already downregging maybe it is easier to get rid of the follie.

Mouse - hoping the pains get better soon and that it is a good sign.  Sending you lots of positive energy    

I am a bit confused about the water and milk intake as no-one has told me about this at ARGC.  Is this something I should be doing now or wait until I start stimming?

Love and babydust to everyone else.  

Susie x


----------



## beeba (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks so much for all your lovely messages EVERYBODY, it means a lot. And sending vibes right back atcha!  

So nice to hear the news - the clinic called at 11, she said the news had just arrived on the printer and she wanted to tell me straight away. I was sitting at my desk, and it came as a bit of a shock as it was so early. I rang my DH, then texted everyone.else (had no idea how many peopel I'd told - what a big mouth!) When I told the girls at work, we all started crying! 

Mouse - well done for not testing. Sending lots of happy & growing vibes to you, those last few days of wating are hell. But Iwait til the day - though I have to confess I did an HPT that morning. Also, I've had LOTS of AF pains in the 2ww - had some just now, in fact. I'm telling myself it's the embies settling in. I'm sure it's your time. 

I'm not sure when the 1st scan is - scary moment. I feel so lucky. Also, asked my GP this morning to give me a prescription for the very expensive clexane & progesterone, and he did! Though was very huffy about the ARGC not sending him any info. I've got to ask ARGC for a letter about to get more cheap drugs - can't even get a prescription from them, what hope is there of a letter?!!!

Susie - I'm sure your nubmers will still be good next time, keep diong all the alternative stuff, I'm sure it helps. Trust in Mr T- if anyone knows what to do, he does. 

Tweets -  You did it! I think a nurse told me 150 of merional can go with one water - I did two waters the first time and that was a whopping big syringe-ful! Mind you, clexane which is heparin has a BIG needle - but not as big as Gestone which some other girls are on which you have to do into your bum!

sending love and


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Susie they tell you about the water and milk when you start stimming, when d/r i tried to drink 2-3l per day but didn't always manage it, since then have had 3-4l per day apart from around egg collection when they told me to drink 5-6l due to having so many eggs but drinking that much just made me sick!  They had better be manning the phones this weekend as i'm expecting to hear from them.
Beeba I feel so happy for you, it must be such a good feeling, also good to hear you've had alot of pains as thats how i feel today.  when do you go back to retest?
Chris i wrote a big post for you about how to manage travelling to argc from far away and i don't know where i've posted it!  obviously not where i thought it was!
Mouse, Harps and Selina how are you feeling today? i don't feel crazy any more, just numb, am not expecting to hear its worked and feel no differently to any other time.  i know that dh and i will just pick ourselves up and carry on, i can't see that we'll give up but need a rest before any more cycles (have had 3 fresh cycles in 8 months) and hopefully a holiday somehwere nice once we've paid off our credit card bills.
egg
xx


----------



## mouse1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Egg sorry you're not feeling so positive today, am sure everything is OK with your embies. I know it's so hard after 2 failed cycles - I've been through exactly the same but try to be positive as this could well be your time - hopefully 3rd time lucky for both of us! When do you test? I've lost track.
Beeba lovely to hear from you, glad your GP is giving you the drugs - will save you quite a bit.
Lynda am sure Mt T is doing the right thing for you.
Glad your headache has settled Tweets. I agree I find the water really hard - drinking fizzy water helps me but then you fill up with loads of gas!!
My AF pains have stopped & my belly has inflated to the size it was when I was stimming - have got crazy diarrhoea with antibiotics so have put in extra progesterone suppositories as they keep coming out (sorry TMI!!) so am sure that's what's doing it. Am trying to ignore everything now as is so easy to try to read stuff into every twinge & just wait for the big day (I'm going to do HPT on the morning as would prefer to find out at home - Clearblue is accurate to 20-25, but wish I had your ones Harps - 10 is amazing!).
Mouse xx


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

mouse you sound like you are having a bad time from all this    The progesterone can give you nasty side effects - are you doing gestone and pessaries??  I am only doing injections now.

Egg is Sat your test day?  I am lining up a holiday for if we fail so I can book it straight away, at least that is something to look forward too.

I feel perfectly normal although I am eating like a pig and if my tummy gets empty I feel sick, yuk, think it's the drugs!  

Beeba do you have to wait till the scan to see if it's twins?

Susie and af dance for you


----------



## mouse1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry Susie didn't do AF dance for you.....      
I'm lucky Harps no Gestone for me - just pessaries, but they do make you feel sick esp after a few - think absorbed more than I thought I had!
Mouse xx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Hiya girls would any of you like to go on the Argc list.If so please IM your details
Goodluck to you all 
Love Georgia
xxx


----------



## selinaggs (May 10, 2005)

Hope you ladies are OK today. 

I have stayed at home all day and am overly bored. read some 2ww diaries and websites as usual. I haven't had any symptoms yet. Trying to stay positive and praying for a miracle.

Mouse, Egg, Harps - Hope you are also resting.

Hi to Susie, Tweetie, Wendy, Lynda.

Beeba - Have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Hi Georgia

love
Selina


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

_Congratulations Beeba on your _

Jappa xx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Just back last night from a trip to Cumbria and it was so lovely to come back to Bebba's good news.

I now have to admit I have lost the plot with what is going on on this board as it moves so fast.  I know that there are lots of you on the 2 ww and we will have lots more happy news to celebrate soon.

Have I gotten this right:

Ladies on the 2ww

Mouse
Egg
Harps
I haven't missed anyone have I?

Hoping you are doing well on the 2 ww and not officially gone mad yet!

I am feeling sick as a dog and tired and unfortunately have had some (tmi) brown spotting on and off from last Thurs, phoned ARGC and been to my new and very nice GP, both have said it is just a waiting game and hopefully it won't get worse.  Luckily it is very old blood and I have no cramping, fresh blood or clots so it may just pass.

Will endeavour to catch up with you all, I am reading the boards and looking out for you, but have guests staying at present so do not get on the computer as much as I would like!!

Jappa xx


----------



## jass28 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi everyone

Tweets, well done for injecting - great work! Must be such a relief to know that you can do it. Hope DH is spoiling you rotten.

Susie, sorry you've had such a frustrating day. Sounds like they are sorting it out and you will be on your way soon though. Here's a dance for you:            
Mouse, sounds like you're having a rubbish time at the moment. Have everything crossed that it will all seem worth it soon though...

Beeba, hope the good news is sinking in!

Jappa, nice to have you back!

Catherine, how was your scan today?

Hi Harps, Egg, Selina, Lynda, Wendy, Poppins, Georgia, Chris, everyone...

No news from me - counting down to the scan on Thursday...

Jass xx


----------



## mouse1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Selina glad you're resting & taking it easy - are you off work? Hope you, Egg & Harps have something nice to do over the Easter weekend to make the time fly!
Jass hope scan goes well on Thurs & hope yours went well today Cath.
Glad you had a good time in Cumbria Jappa, hope the ginger biscuits helped!
Hi everyone else.
Mouse xx


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi All

Hi Jass - thx for asking about the scan. 

I've had an awful day which I could bore you all with for about 1,000 words worth.  But shall refrain from doing so to save you all the effort of trawling through it all!

However, my news is that I am supposed to start injecting tonight.

I hope to feel a lot more positive tomorrow after a good night's rest.  

Sorry all for the lack of personals this time.

Luv
Cat


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Sorry you had a bad day Cat but I hope the first injeciton goes well  

Tweets well done with injecting, see it isn't soooo bad - you need more like 3/4 litres of water a day

Mouse I'm glad the af pains have gone, a bit weird about your swollen belly though, I hope it goes down quickly - only 2 more sleeps to go, or are you going to sneak an HPT tomorrow??  

Egg sorry you are feeling negative, I know it's hard, not long now.

Lynda I hope it happens next month for you.
Susie I think they will definitely answer on Saturday and I think they like you to build up your milk and water intake before stimming, especially the milk to make sure you have lots of protein.
Beeba your celebrations and work colleagues sound lovely

Jappa sounds like you had a good break.  I think we are the only ones on 2ww at the moment (although only 1ww now!)

Jass good luck for scan on Thursday  

I am ok and at the moment I am feeling quite positive.  I am fairly resigned to it going either way.  But, I am a bit worried about the total lack of symptoms and my gestone injection really hurt tonight and is still really sore 2 hours later, we must have hit a nerve, oucchhh  

Harps
x


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Harps

Don't worry about not getting symptoms I never had any really, you'll be pleased you had none as soon as the morning sickness kicks in!!!

Keep positive not long to go now.

Jappa xx


----------



## Button x (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi, can I join in?

I'm also testing on the 18th. This waiting is a killer!

I've been (rather depressingly) working out how much I spent on the drugs for the stimming phase (I was short protocol). As I was a slow responder they were pumping me with such high doses & I've spent £3k!! Does everyone get their drugs directly from the clinic as I'm sure they are much more expensive? THey kept changing my drugs, but could I have just got a prescription from them & g0ot them cheaper else where? I didn't really think at the time.

Also just a note of caution to all those early testers... Last time I tested 4 days early & it was negative. I then tested 2 days later with a digital clearblue test & it came up positive. When I had the blood test 2 days later they said it was a biochemical pregnancy as my hromone level was only 14 & that I would almost definately bleed in the next few days, which I did. It was such a shock after reading a positive pregnancy sign so clearly.

If you are going to test I would recommend using the non digital ones so atleast you can see how strong the line is so you can manage your expectations. The digi ones pick up a reading of 10 which can include a biochemical pregnancy so they are a bit dangerous.

Best of luck everyone.

Button x


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Welcome Button 

Goodluck for testing on the 18th!

Jappa xx


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi all 
Selina I am bored of staying home all day so am going to go out for a walk today, will purposefully avoid any shops that might sell pregnancy tests!

Hi Button, come and go insane with us for the next week! I did get all my stimming drugs from the clinic as it was just convenient, mine were less than that for stimming but i know cetrotide is quite expensive, yes they would have given you a precrisption for you to get them elsewhere but unless you have a 'stock' of them at home its quite hard to get them for the same day so you still would end up buying some from the clinic.  I have given up the idea of doing a test although i always have done in the past its been much later and argc test quite early.  I would just rather spend the next few days in a maybe/maybe not kind of mood.

Harps I am getting used to the gestone now but some days it hurts more than others.  Glad to hear you sounding positive, i also have complete lack of symptoms except of course the cramps which it seems everyone gets anyway regardless of the outcome.

Jappa glad you had a good weekend away,, hope the bleeding sttles down soon, i know its common but still must be a worry for you, when is your next scan? would they do it a bit earlier in view of the bleeding?

Mouse the test day is getting close now, are you off work that day?

Cat, sorry you had a bad day, you can tell us if you want, now you will be so busy with the daily blood tests that you won't have time to think about it!  hope you're feeling better about it all today 

Susie am doing a dance for you     hope it does the trick!

Jass good luck for your appt tomorrow

egg
xxx


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

This is for you ladies that are due to start stimming soon. You may have read loads of us talk about taking Whey to Go Solgar Protein shakes whilst stimming, which is beleived to help egg quality. I am not sure if it does really work, other than to say that on my first treatment I didn't use it and got no frosties and a BFN. On my 2nd cycle I got a BFP and 9 frosties, so maybe it did help. Well I have 70% of an enourmous tin left which I would be happy to give away to anybody that wants it. It is Chocolate flavoured. If you are interested I could hand over the tin at the argc. It would be a bit tricky to post. I am actually going to be at the blood clinic tomorrow around 10.15-10.45 ish. Email me if you would like it.


good luck to you all

Janna x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Sorry not posted for a while, we've been visiting my Dad most of the time or just catching up, he's doing fine after his Op on his heart but still not 100% to be let out, could be Thurs/Fri?

Well I have been doing a monitored cycle and had a phonecall to start nasal spray yesterday or today (today more convenient)!   so I'm off into town in a minute to pick up my sniffer, I tried sinerel with my first go and it did'nt touch me? I had to go onto Buserilin and was always on it for about 12 weeks   so I'm not looking forward to DRing? I'm just hoping this time round the sniffing will work straight off? they said to try anyway? I was a bit shocked as I've never started on day 21 before and was'nt expecting it to be so soon, but im excited too. Its our 5th go but our first with the ARGC so lets hope this is the one.

Hope your not all going too potty in the 2ww!   Take care the rest of you too.  

Catch up soon, 

Poppins x


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

hi poppins
glad your dad is doing ok.  great news on starting, hope its 5th time lucky for you!
egg
x


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Button your story is very sad and I must say you've given me serious second thoughts about doing an early HPT.  That is an awfully upsetting situation you were in, poor you    

Poppins glad you are starting that's good news and I really hope the d/reg works for you this time  

Janna I used the whey to go shakes and I don't know if it made any difference but they said my eggs were good quality so I'm a believer!  Congrates on you BFP.  

Egg I think I've decided to wait for the proper test too.  Now all I have to do is find some excuse to get out of my 9am Project Board meeting that day!  And, I think, take the rest of the day off.  Maybe I'll say I have a follow up appointment that day for my "imaginary" operation!  (I feel awful about not being truthful, but I do feel virtuous that I've only taken a couple of days off sick throughout the whole treatment) 

Mouse I hope you are ok and taking your mind off things today?  

Jappa I'm sorry to hear about the bleeding, it is common but none the less worrying for that.  I also remember early pregnancy and although I am desparate to get there I also don't relish the idea of being in that early stage.  I felt sick and very very tired, yuk!  It'll pass though, I was fine again by about 10 weeks and after that you feel fantastic    

Hi everyone else (you were all up and active very early this morning!!)

Still no symptoms for me, day 8 today, 1 week to go.

Harps
x


----------



## selinaggs (May 10, 2005)

Hello everyone

Welcome Button- Iam also testing on 18th, we would have met if you had EC or ET on the same day as me.

Jappa- Hope you are OK today.

Harps- Glad you are positive.

Egg- I am under house arrest, I have no intention of going out till 18th, I had 3 days to work this week which I have taken off. Last 2 cycles I tried to be normal, but this time taking Mr.T advice to rest for 10 days.

Mouse - Not long to go, hope you post with good news soon. 

Cat - Glad your stimming

Poppins - Good luck with this tx cycle. Let this be the one for you.

Wendy, Jass and Susie - Hope you are all OK 

I am going crazy already ladies  , not much cough today, hope my coughing last 3 days didn't affect the embies implanting. Worried for every single thing, even to go to the loo. Iam trying to stay positive and not think about the amount of money spent so far but I know roughly £8300 with IVIG, Immune test and blastocyst culture .  No symptoms so far, so I don't know if it is good or bad 
Last 2 cycles I didn't even make it to the test date.  Dh has been looking after me so well and I have not been in the kitchen much, but he seems to be more stressed than me. He keeps reading my face for symptoms.

lots of love to all

Selina


----------



## Monty10 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello ladies

Thanks for everyone's messages last week.  Sorry haven't replied back. I've been quite busy at work and been going out too much.  I've finally caught up with what's going on the board.  Also apart from being busy, I've been a bit down, I guess it's all the waiting around and then also I found out one of my friend's was pg by mistake.  

Anyway, Beeba a BIG FAT CONGRTULATIONS on your  .  How cool is that.  Was this your first try at ARGC?  I guess you're onto the next stage and that's waiting for the scan. More waiting.  Does it ever stop.

Jappa, I'm sorry to hear about the bleeding but as you've been told it's nothing to worry about and I'm sure it's just old blood being discharged from your body.  I'm sure you'll be fine.  

Harps, Egg, Mouse, Selina and Button good luck for the 2ww.  I guess it's not long to go for a couple of you.  Egg, hope you're feeling better.  Selina, I had friend who did IVF and she was sick with flu after her ET and she ended up with a lovely baby girl so don't be disheartened with the coughing.  

Tweets and Catherine,  hopefully I'll be joining both of you this week-end.  I'm waiting for AF to come along and then I go for a blood test and a scan the following day.  If all is well then I should be starting treatment with simulating as I'm on the short protocol.  Well, that's what I've been told but this could change knowing ARGC.  Reading other posts, I'm concerned that I may have a follie growing and this would mean delaying treatment and I can't cope with that.  I had a good cry last week and I hate all this waiting around.  

Sue, Jass, Wendy and Poppins.  How's the D/R going? Jass good luck with the scan tomorrow.  

Poppins, glad that your father's operation went well and that he'll be coming home soon.  One less thing to worry about.  Where are you with the treatment.  

Lynda hopefully the next month goes really quick for you and you can start treatment soon.  

And good luck to everyone else that I may have missed.


Monty


----------



## mouse1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi everyone.
AF dance for you Monty          . Hope it comes soon so you can get going with your cycle.
Hi Button sorry to hear about what happened last time, I hope very much that you have a lovely surprise at the end of this 2ww.
Selina am glad you have got time off work - think it's definitely the best thing to feel as though you've done everything possible to help them implant. If we go through this again (we've given ourselves a maximum of 5 goes...2 left) I'm going to take off the whole time until testing if I can. Agree with you about DH - is so hard for them as they must feel very out of control, I know mine is very stressed & wants to know significance of every symptom - wish I knew!!
Poppins glad your dad is doing well after his op. Hope the sniffing works for you this time & that this cycle is the one for you!
Harps hope you can get out of your meeting for test day & have a really relaxing BH weekend.
Egg hope the wait is going OK for you. I have got the whole BH weekend off which I'm really pleased about - found out -ve result at work both times before & not something I want to repeat.
Sorry you had a bad day Cat, hope today is better for you & that injecting went OK last night. This is exactly the place to rant & rave if you need to - it's saved my (& therefore my DH's) sanity so far this cycle so thank you girls.
Jappa sorry about bleeding, hope it's settled now.
Hi Jass, Wendy, Lynda & Beeba & anyone else I've missed.
Mouse xx


----------



## beeba (Mar 15, 2006)

hi - good luck to everyone on 2ww - would be nice if you all posted your test dates...

Mouse - feeling ok? i think swollen stomach can be a good sign - can mean your ovaries are kicking in to produce hcg - that's what i told myself! 

harps - yuk gestone sounds nasty. brave of you to do it. mind you, swapped from 200 bum bullets to 400 ones this morning, and that wasn't pretty!

poppins - great you're starting - good luck!

love to egg, selina, jappa and everyone else. 

I'm feeling absolutely and incredibly exhausted at work. waiting for results of 2nd blood tests - they did some antibodies and a full blood count as well as hcg, so not sure what that's for? wish they'd call soon! as my levels were so high at 280 i'm now worried about an ectopic.... moan over!

sending LOVE


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Ladies

You'll be pleased to hear that I managed my first injection last night okay.  And it didn't hurt one bit!  

However, I am a bit concerned now.  I just got my call from ARGC and told to inject now.  

The Puregon comes in 300 unit(?) vials.  Yes we are told there is slightly more in them than this.  However, last night I injected 225 units.  Today I am told to do 225 units again.  This makes a total of 450 units.

Now I forgot about making sure there is a bubble of liquid at end of needle when using a half used vial.  I subsequently appeared to get another whole 200 units out of the thing.  Putting the new canister in there were only about 25 units left on the pen measure.

Is this similar to your experiences?  That the Puregon cannisters actually contain near on 425 units?

Eek!  Also, I have a little blood coming out of my holes this afternoon whereas I didn't last night (sorry if tmi).  Is this okay do you think?

Worried.  
Cat


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Cat
yes there is about 425 in a 300 and there is 1025 in a 900 of puregon.  i worked out that its actually cheaper to keep buying 300s rather than 900s (you get a total of 1275 by buying 3x300s) but you sometimes have to inject twice.  Also every single one of my calls was to inject asap, the one day it wasn't i was so used to it that i just injected immediately anyway!  At first it takes a few days for your levels to rise, mine were non-existent until at least day 3 so don't worry!  sometimes you can hit a capillary and it will bleed a bit but i don't think its anything to worry about, are you injecting in your tummy or leg?  
egg
x


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Egg

Thx lots for this.  That's put my mind at rest.  Yet again!  And a cool piece of info re the 300 Puregons.  Nice one.

I'm doing upper thigh.  Thought the skin might not be as sensitive there as on the tummy.  

Hi everyone else  

Haven't had time to read back on everyone's news over the last two days yet.  So sorry for no personals.  Hope to have the time to catch up later on though!

Luv
Cat


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Well I have officially started my 5th cycle! did my first lot of sniffing at 3pm earlier, just got to stay awake untill 11pm tonight for my next sniff! I have to do them at 8 hourly intervals, 3 times a day so as of tommorw my mobile alarm is set at 7am, 3pm, & 11pm, dont know what I'm telling you all for I'm sure you all know anyway!!!  

Egg, ( An appropiate name for this time of year as well as IVF!!!)   Thanks for the good luck wishes.

Harps, Thank you also and I hope your doing ok and that the next week goes quickly by for you, Good luck.   

Selina, Thank you too! EEEK I might have to have IVIG too and its scarey how much extra it costs, lets hope its doing the right thing for you and soon me, good luck.  

Monty, Thank you for your kind and good luck wishes too, I'm on day one of my 5th cycle and started sniffling as of today, its my first go with the ARGC. Hope you feel brighter soon, we always find out about friends PG's around this sort of time I know of 2 recently aswell.  

Mouse, Thank you too for you kind and good luck wishes. Hope your doing ok.  

beeba, Good luck with your next bloods, and CONGRATULATIONS!!!  

Catherine, Sorry I cant help with the drugs but dont worry about the blood sometimes you get that or hard lumps, so its nothing unusual. I find it less painfull in my tummy but guess we are all different!  

Poppins x


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi everyone, I'm sorry that I haven't got enough for personals but I wanted to check what advice ARGC gave you in the 2ww?  
Mr T was in such a hurry that he came in, did ET and ran out the door again!  Hence we didn't get any advice apart from the sheet, we definately weren't told to rest for 10 days.  Can you tell me what else they advised you??  Thanks.

Ps;  Getting af "feelings" today and so now I don't belive it has worked  .  Also, I am really stuggling to "belive" that the embryos went in during ET!??  

Sorry for no personals.

Harps


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Harps I never really got much info apart from rest, rest , rest and no sex!  (No sex until 12 weeks - not that I am particularly attractive at present with the matching bruises on my tummy and rump and my constant attachment to my shiny new vomit bucket!!).

I know what you mean about not quite believing that the embies went back in, when the Embryologist said that the procedure had gone fine, I did think 'are you sure'.

My spotting has disappeared today and I registered with the midwife so I feel alittle more pregnant, I was given my 3rd EDD by her today, so when I am having this baby is anyone's guess!!

I'll post more later.

Jappa xx


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Harps this is a sharp warning to think more positively or I'll start recommending more dvds for you!  The embryos definitely went it as the catheter was empty when they checked it, thats why they check it.  Mr t asked if i was going to be working and so told him i thought i would stay at home and he said good.  but he didn't say don't go to work and have always gone back for the 2nd half of the 2ww before.  They just said don't do anything too strenuous or anything you might regret if it doesn't work.  i have done pretty much nothing hence am bored and on here all the time for some distraction.  We have all had af feelings and when i get them i keep thinking of your story of when you had your ds and thought your af was coming.  I think there's no easy way to get through this, doing a test is only a good thing if it shows a +, if it doesn't you won't know if its a bfn or just too early to show.  Also Jappa had an initial low level so if she had tested it would possibly have shown a - yet shes definitely pregnant!  Jappa i always thought they count the day of ec as day 14 of your cycle (ovulation) so add 38 weeks to that?? but am no expert! Harps, its just 6 more days, if you can, just try to believe it might have worked because emotionally its a nicer feeling than feeling low until next tues. its so hard when its constantly on your mind, this week i have been going on short walks and just counting down the days.  can't offer any great coping strategies i'm afraid or would be using them myself!
egg
xx


----------



## mouse1 (Mar 15, 2006)

HARPS THEY'RE IN THERE!!! I know how you're feeling honey & it's so so hard. The whole of the rest of the cycle you're having bloods & scans & know exactly what's happening to your bits, then suddenly you're on your own the exact moment you are DESPARATE to know what's going on in there! AF pains definitely don't mean it's not happening, actually after I got them the other day (& everyone was so lovely) I started to feel quite positive about them as have had 2 failed cycles & never had them & like Egg said you were so reassuring about them - everytime I get AF style cramps I think of you & your DS.
Keep your chin up, am sending loads of positive vibes your way            
Mouse xxxxxx


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Pls excuse my humble amateur opinion but, from what I have gathered from other ladies' experiences on this site, AF pains during 2ww is definitely a GOOD sign.

So as they say in Pulp Fiction - Be Cool.

And hang on in there Harps.  

Harps, Egg and Mouse sending you some more positive 2ww vibes.      

I'm sure you'll all be winners.  (And I might just be a little bit psychic        But definitely going completely bonkers on the dr and stimms  )


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Gosh thank you everybody you are all so kind and your words are lovely! I have now also had some sharper pains on my right hand side and so I'll try to view that as a positive sign. Perhaps I am better at advising others to be positive than I am at taking it! The 2ww is hard. The thing about ET is that it all seemed so improbable and "basic" at that point. The removal of the instruments at the end caused so much pulling that I find it difficult to believe everything didn't come back out with it!! (yuk sorry TMI) BUT I have been warned and so now I am going to be *Miss P* 

You girls are all so supportive. Jappa I'm really pleased the bleeding has stopped that is a relief . My dh is already  about no sex! It seems to affect our relationship and so I don't know if we'd make it to 12 weeks (I've not mentioned that possibility to him yet)! Mouse I'm glad you are feeling positive now and like you say if this cycle feels different that can only be a good thing, gosh you are getting soooo close, day after tomorrow  
Egg are you testing on Saturday? I am going to wait for ARGC test I think, if DH can work from home that day. I would really hate to get a positive and it be a chemical pregnancy but not to realise that it might be, if that makes sense? 
Catharine well done with stimms injection, it's a bit of a nightmare and you are always worried you will do it wrong. I never left a bubble of liquid in my syringe so I probably got that wrong but it didn't seem to do any harm!!

Harps
x


----------



## jass28 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi everyone

Catherine, well done on starting stimming! And Poppins, good news that you've started sniffing.

Sounds like you 2ww-ers are having a difficult time. Don't have any great words of advice, having never been there, but sending you all lots of      and hoping the time goes by quickly. Mouse, really not long to go for you...

Nothing to say for myself - nervous about the scan (and about injecting if I do get to start, though obviously I'll be a bit pleased about it) but at least tomorrow we will know where we are again. Has felt strange not going in for a whole 10 days (though I'm not complaining - sure going in every day is worse!). Thanks for all your good luck wishes - will let you know how I get on.

Hi Jappa, Monty, Selina, Beeba, Harps, Egg, Tweets, anyone I've forgotten to mention!

Jass x


----------



## beeba (Mar 15, 2006)

hi everyone, about to go to bed, just want to send good vibes to you all wherever you are on the ivf hurdle race! I love this board - there's always someone who's been where you are! love bx


----------



## susienatasha (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I am feeling terrible at the moment, can't stop crying, so apologise for no personals.  Went for my reflexology yesterday and just burst into tears!  Also had crippling abdominal pains.  Thanks for all the AF dances - hopefully it is working although nothing yet.  Just got in from my night shift so going to bed now.

Love and babydust to all.

Susie xx


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi Susie poor you we all know how you feel.  It is hard and it hits us all at some point in the treatment process and becomes too much, my floodgates opened at the ARGC which was quite embarrasing!  .  Perhaps the reflexology brought out the stress and surely that can only be a good thing.  I know when people start being nice to me at times like this it can release all my emotions (beware!).  Please don't beat yourself up about it, I promise we all go through it and I'm absolutely sure it is better out than in.  It sounds like AF is on her way too and once she arrives I'm sure you'll feel better.  Remember a lot of this is also down to the drugs and therefore a bit artificle although we do put ourselves through more than I think we ever realise during this treatment.  

I hope you feel better after your sleep.  

Harps
x


----------



## mouse1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Have started bleeding this morning. Not loads (sorry TMI) but enough to scare the hell out of me. I know it can still be OK, but very hard trying to remain positive. Wish I didn't have to be at work, can't concentrate on anything - am on my own all day & one of the busiest days of the year before the BH weekend - feel like running away! Bit cross with other Drs as one is just sitting at home on holiday & she knows what I'm going through. Am sure if it was the other way round I would at least have offered to help out. Sorry moan over.
Susie hope you're feeling better today, am sure your shifts have taken it out of you, hope you can switch to days soon or have some time off. Hope AF comes for you soon.
Good luck with scan today Jass.
Hi everyone else.
Mouse xx


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Oh Mouse   poor you...... hang in there honey...  it doesn't necessarily mean anything but I'm sure you are really worried.  Come and talk to us whenever you need to, we'll be here for you today even if your horrible colleagues aren't (I'm sure no one that hasn't been through this can ever understand our stress and anxiety)...  Try to keep your chin up  

Take care, Harps 
x


----------



## selinaggs (May 10, 2005)

Dear Mouse- Don't give up hope yet, why not try to call one of the other doctors and ask to cover for you, try, you may never know.

Selina


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Mouse sending hugs to you honey, I know you must be feeling awful, I have done nothing but cry so far today, there's almost an end in sight to this torture.  will be back later to check on you, have house guests for easter but they're off out this pm, timing wise couldn't be a worse time to have people to stay.
hi to everyone else
love
egg
x


----------



## beeba (Mar 15, 2006)

poor mouse - try to keep it together, it must be really hard, thinking of you. It could be implantation bleeding - it's the right time for that   let us know what happens... can't think how awful it is to deal with sick/difficult/needy peopel when you're feeling crap. 

poor egg - you're going through it too, sending love xxxx

poor susie - sounds like AF on its way though!

love to everyone else who's going through it bxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Egg oh dear you poor thing.  It must be so hard when you've been through this a few times, but it doesn't mean that it will be negative again, applying the accumulator principle your odds on a third go are quite high.  I wondered if your dh could gently ask your house guests to re-arrange?  It must be too difficult with others around.  I keep considering whether to make plans for this weekend and I've put it off as I can't face making the phone calls, so on balance I think it is probably best for me to steer clear of others! (One of these is a friend who probably thinks I have deserted her and she is due to give birth in about 3 weeks!).  I am at the stage of huge over analysis of every single "symptom" - driving me nuts  

Mouse sweetie I hope you are holding up  

Now everyone please be positive (are we all suffering from Thursday the 13th syndrome?)  I am sending you all a lot of positive vibes and a little magic potion to cheer you up if you feel low....


----------



## mouse1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for all your lovely messages. Sorry to hear you're feeling so low Egg. Hope your house guests give you some space - must be really hard having to entertain & put on a brave face. Keep positive - it really could be your time.  
My bleeding hasn't got any worse - but still spotting pinky coloured blood (sorry TMI). The receptionists have been so lovely, think they saw I was at breaking point & have only let people through who have to be seen. Still managed to do 2 antenatal checks & see someone who has missed a period after taking the morning after pill & upset that she might be pregnant - not much sympathy coming from me! My lovely DH is a GP too & is going to come in this afternoon & give me a hand if it gets busy.
Thanks for all being so lovely.
Mouse x


----------



## selinaggs (May 10, 2005)

I have been crying as well, had back pain yesterday night, did not sleep till 2. Checking my body temperature every half hour  , Trying to stay positive and praying.

Selina


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello girls,

Sorry – haven’t really been around much.  I have just been getting on with the injecting and blood tests really.  Today will already be Day 4 of doing stimms.  It definitely is flying by.  Yesterday I was getting all flustered about the fact that I haven’t had enough milk/ protein.  So today I ate 2 scrambled eggs mixed with cheese in the morning.  Now Im sitting here eating nuts, brazil nuts, almonds etc ….  I had a steak yesterday.  What are you girls doing to get your protein up?

I’m going to go to Holland & Barret later and try and buy some of that Solgar Protein stuff that was mentioned.

I got a bit flustered yesterday with my injection.   The day before yesterday I forgot to flick the water bottle for Merional and half the water was stuck at the top so I had to syringe the water from each little part.  Then yesterday, I broke the bottle and the top bit just crumbled into lots of pieces and I couldn’t reach the whole of the water because the glass broke from the wrong place.  I think I was tired.  Also, when I stuck the needle in it seemed to get stuck when I was trying to pull it out and it was suctioning my skin?  I wonder why this happened – could it have been caused by an air bubble?

I think the hormones are starting to make me feel a bit crazy  – poor DH, I had a go at him  yesterday.  He came up to be with me for the injection, in case I need him.  He was reading his magazine, and when I did something wrong – I had a go saying that he should be watching in case I forget something or do something wrong!  Poor thing.  But yesterday I was really feeling, poor me, really. 

Mouse – sorry to hear of the bleeding  but as the girls said, might be implantation bleeding … and it is also very common in early pg.

Egg – hope your guests are not being too demanding of you.

Susie – I think it is a good thing to cry it all out.  I think I need to do that too – but because I haven’t I think I have been getting a lot of tension in my body hence the awful headaches … 

Here is an AF DANCE FOR U:        

Jass – don’t be worried.  I hope everything goes well for you hun x

Harps – glad that you have decided to be more positive.   Im sure all is ok.  How many days to testing day?  Thanks for the magic.

Jappa – So no sex on 2ww – ok that’s fine, but is it ok to do it now whilst stimming?  I, well we have had enough of abstaining – its not natural.  You did make me laugh about your puke bucket 

Poppins – Congrats on starting your cycle.  Hope everything goes smoothly.

Monty – looking forward to you joining us on the crazy  rollercoaster!

Selina- looks like you are doing well with your DH looking after you.  I will have to get my DH into gear to closer to the time.

Girls – how long did you all stimm for?  I have only been on 150IU of Merional per night since Monday – is this normal?  Have you been on higher doses?  Also – with your daily blood tests for Oestradiol, have you been asking about your levels?  Did you pay for your bloods at the end of the 10-12 days of stimms?

Tweets xx


----------



## selinaggs (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tweetie

Stimming is generally between 10-14 days depending on the way you respond to drugs. The drugs and the amount you are on really depends on the way your body responds. I have been on an average 225 to 300iu on the first week and 450 in the second. You will have a scan by the 6th day or 7th day of stimming to see the number of follicles. you can see the notes where the doctor writes the number of follies you have after your scan.

You can ask about your oestroidal levels but in general they say you are doing fine. The levels increase drastically only after day 6,7 of stimming. Mr. T will titrate your dosage depending on your levels. After day 10 you might have 2 blood tests, one the afternoon between 4-6 p.m. There was a day I was coasted for, this they will allow if your levels are rising and they don't want you to take any drugs. Then you trigger.

I have paid for my blood tests and medicine then and there, but they don't insist you pay immediately, but they make a note of all blood tests and medicine you bought from them. Hope that Helps. Good luck with your stimming.

Selina


----------



## mouse1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Selina sorry you're having a bad day too. Am sure is just back pain & nothing to do with any of this stuff. I didn't get any back pain when I had that infection so it's unlikely that you've got an infection. Glad you have checked your temperature & that you haven't got a fever. Take some paracetamol as won't do any harm (I took lots last week) & am sure is better for you to get rid of the pain so you can feel better & calmer about things. Is horrid when you can't sleep, maybe have a nap today?
Tweets I did ask about my levels just because it helps to make you feel as though you know what's going on inside you. I really can't remember how long I stimmed for, think it was about 12-13 days.
Mouse xx


----------



## Button x (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi girls

Tweets, I also had lots of hassle with my injections, so you're not alone. There must surely be an easier way of giving you the drugs instead of you having to break glass bottles with your bear hands! I kep worrying I was injecting slivers of glass into myself. I was having to lots of cetrotide towards then end, sometimes in the middle of day. So I'd be hiding in they loos at work mixing in the powders & liquid & sometimes doing 3 injections in one go. By the 3rd I'd usually forget to push the air out the first & only remember halfway through pushing in the syringe, when it's too late. It feels quite a big responsibility doesn't it. I'm glad the Gestone is in the bum so I can get my DH to do it. I don't think I cold face doing any more. I stimmed for 12 days on 600 of puregon. I think I was quite high because I'm a bad responder.

Harps, I'm also feeling really nervous about my AF pains. I know it can be a good sign but it really feels like AF is about to appear so I can't help but be nervous everytime I go to the loo. They're not as bad today, but last night they got really quite bad. Is your test date on Tuesday like me? 

I'm supposed to working from home today but have so far only managed to read my emails. I'm finding OK & Grazia too much of a distraction. 

Mouse, the light bleeding certainly sounds like a positive thing. It's really normal to have implantation bleeding. I'm feeling worried because I haven't had any. Does anyone know how common it is? Do most women have it?

Lots of love to you all

Button x


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi all.... I think I'm loosing it!! I decided to count my medication to check I have enough and found I only had 4 gestone needles - not enough.  So shot to the chemist who were terrible and hadn't a clue.  Searched Boots on line and no good.  Phoned DH to put him on stand by.  Then phoned the pharmacy in Wigmore Street who are now sending me some.  Then, I went to re-check my supply and found I actually had 8 needles (plenty!!)...  Honestly, I can't believe it!  - Still it kept me occupied for an hour!    

Tweets I stimmed for 12 days and triggered the 12th night.  I did ask for my levels.  I actually went up very regularly, just under doubling each day.  Although, on day 2 I was only at 20 and by day 4 I was still only at 287.  I was only 7114 when I triggered, but they were happy with that and the follies were very mature.  I got 7 eggs.  I used mainly 225 ui Merinol, Puregon didn't really seem to work for me much.  

Button I'm actually testing the day after you.  Although I'm tooing and froing about whether to test on Tuesday morning with HPT.  I feel normal AF dragging sensation in lower abdomen.  But, with ds I had usual af symptoms.  Despite this I am sure it has not worked this time.  I was very positive but have now changed my mind!  I just want to find out now and then book a nice holiday!  

Selina sorry you aren't feeling well.

Harps
x


----------



## kirsten1 (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Hope you don't mind me butting in to your group, I have followed your experiences for a few weeks now and just thought to myself today - just talk!

My situation is that I have had 4 failed attempts at ICSI in scotland and I was down in London two weeks ago for my first consultation in ARGC.  Was really prepared I thought as I had followed some of your stories and was ready for a long wait!! - The long and short of the story is that I am having my first scan with ARGC on Monday 24th April and apparantly I have to have an Immune Blood Test? as they are sure that's my problem!

Do you guys mind if I join in with your discussions? I have really found it helpful as this has been a 5 year struggle for me and my DH and hearing your experiences - good & bad - have really made me feel I'm not alone.  

Feel as if this is our final road to go down and I am not relishing the thought of staying in a hotel room myself for 3-4 weeks when the time comes however hey ho doesn't matter if we get the right result!

Hope I haven't intruded and would welcome your comments / advice on ARGC / start of treatment.

Luv Kirst


----------



## beeba (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Kirsten, welcome to the board! It's so worth being on it - really great support. Treatment at the ARGC is a real rollercoaster ride. Don't expect to do anything else, and be prepared for lots of setbacks and things not going to plan as everyone's body responds differently. Read up lots on treatment before your appointments and make a list of questions, as well as asking the docs to explain. 

Button and Harps - reading up on other girls' experience, lots have implantation bleeding, and lots don't (I didn't). And I had a LOT of AF pains...

sending love to all - Mouse, how are you?

bx


----------



## jass28 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Feeling a bit sorry for myself today - went for scan and bloods and there is a rogue follicle so can't start stimming. Waiting for instructions but likely to be an injection (my first self-adminstered one) and back on the Provera (even the chemist said 'haven't you just been on this!!!'). So a setback of at least a week, which I know is nothing in the great scheme of things, but would have been so nice to get to the next stage. 

I really feel for you 2WWers, especially Mouse at work. Wish I had something useful to say, but I'm thinking of you all and crossing fingers and toes for you.

Kirsten, welcome! Sounds like you have had a rough time over the last few years - I hope the ARGC works its miracles for you. I'm still relatively new to the whole thing, as you've probably gathered from other posts, it's quite a strange place - feels quite chaotic, and very businesslike. They are really nice, but there's little in the way of emotional support as far as I've seen, but you do have confidence in them, which I think is what really counts. Anyway, I wish you lots of luck with it!

Catherine, Tweets - hope the stimming is going OK. Susie, hope AF arrives soon - have you had to take anything to get rid of the follicle?

Hi Beeba - how are you feeling?

Hi everyone else! 

Jass x


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Mouse have come back to check on you, hope your dh has to come to save you from your patients and unfeeling colleagues.
Selina sorry you're having such a bad day too, it really did help me to know we're all feeling alot of the same emotions.  Statistically at my age argc have a 60% success rate, can't remember how old we all are but at least some of us testing in the next week SHOULD get a positive yet there's no difference in all our symptoms.
Harps i laughed about your needle story, it cheered me up and could visibly imagine the panic!
Tweets i did try to eat a high protein diet eggs, meat fish, cheese, milk and also took the solgar drink (disgusting) from day 8, I did get more eggs than i'd had before but was also on higher doses than i'd ever been on so its hard to know what really made the difference.  There was no difference in embryo quality sadly and this seems to be a persistent problem for us.  I did keep a record of all my oestrdiol levels and drug dosages, i will IM them to you if you are interested.  I paid for drugs/tests every few days as i felt better able to keep track of it all.
Hi button, yes i'm glad that dh does the gestone, first time he's ever had to do any injections for me! but i still have to do 2 heparin injections myself each day! can't understand why they don't just give me a bigger dose once per day?
hi kirsten, it has really helped me to find out alot about how the clinic works by communicating with others, the immune testing was worth it for us as it identified the only problem to date, although now am worried about bad eggs also but am young and have normal fsh (5) so can't understand why that would be. Also however much you plan for it, until you start stimming there's always a potential delay which might happen.  
My visitors are here because in my original 'plan' my af would've arrived on time while d/r and my test day would've been 4 days ago!  they are ok really, its just that i'm not in the mood for being sociable.
Beeba how is your testing going? howoften are they testing your levels and what about a first scan?
I know this is jumping ahead a bit but all of you ladies who are considering going through another fresh cycle have you thought about when?  I need to make a mental plan to do it so I can deal with test-day but don't really know how long to leave it. Previously i waited 2 months between attempts 1 and 2 and then 4months before this one, was thinking about waiting until sep/oct time or even longer.
Jass you're right a week is nothing really but at the time it feels like a further setback. do they use the hcg trigger injection to release the rogue follicle? you will be at the stimming stage before you know it.  I do like the fact that they take great efforts to make sure everything is 100% ok before you start stimming, its just not nice when it feels like one hurdle after another.
Hi susie, poppins, cat, wendy and jappa.
egg
xxx


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

oh gosh i realise now that it sounds like i think we're all going to get a bfn and have to do another cycle, sorry didn't mean to upset anyone, it was just a hypothetical question!
egg
xxx


----------



## susienatasha (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Jass - I had to do exatly the same as you - injection and provera tablets.  Still no sign of AF.  I rang the clinic to ask what if she arrives over bank holiday w/e and they said to come in for a blood test on Monday.  I am going to Eastbourne with dh and our dog for the night on Saturday just to get away to the beach and clear my head.

Mouse - so sorry you are going through a bad time.  I can't offer any advice on the medical front as I have never got as far as you.  Really praying for you that this is your time.  Hope you can have a nice relaxing four days off.

Egg - so sorry for you too!  Your dh sounds just like mine.  They do try to be really helpful but are easily distracted!  

Harps - thanks for your lovely words of support.  You made me laugh about your needle situation!

Kirsten - the ARGC was a real shock to me at first but now I am used to it and understand the way that they work I don't mind at all so long as they get the right result.

Hi to Selina, Button, Tweets and everyone else. Hope you are all looking forward to a long relaxing weekend.

Susie x


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

hi 
Egg I have also been wondering about the possible next cycle and what I will do.  I want to start again ASAP and would like to do day 1-3 bloods at the end of May and start d/reg in June, although I don't know if they'll let me do it so quickly.  But, I am not very young and so I feel time is ticking away.  I have also started to think about PSG although I don't know much about it and it might be too early.  Do you know anything about it?  It still seems controversial but the success rates can be significantly better and at least you know the embryo is healthy.  I have been thinking about the odds for us all as well, it's terrible really as probably only half of us will succeed if we are lucky, it makes me feel guilty and sometimes I think others of you definitely deserve it more than I do and so should succeed.  I know if I do fail the success of you others will help me deal with my treatment (bizarre I know, but true).    As will getting back in the IVF saddle as quickly as possible (I've always been a great believer in that).

Susie I hope af comes soon for you.
Jass I'm really sorry you can't start.  It is really not a huge set back but I know that it feels like it and if you are like me you have already planned the whole of your treatment cycle on this date!  But, you will get there very soon.
Beeba your post has really cheered me up about the AF symptoms.  I haven't had any bleeding but there is definitely something going on in there!!  
Kirst hi, welcome to the mad house!  Sorry you seem to have had a hard time but the ARGC will try very hard to identify your problems.  There is a hotel called the Blandford that several have stayed in, I stayed only one night in the Sherlock Holmes which was nice.

Got to go and watch TV, I really need something to take my mind off all this      

Harps
x


----------



## Button x (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi Kirsten

I also struggled with the way the ARGC operate at first. It's really chaotic, not much bedside manner, ridulculous waiting times for scans & can be really difficult to get through to on the phone. It's has sometimes taken 2 days of constant calling! They sometimes leave the phone off the hook to beable to catch up on work. They are clearly really busy but you can see they are doing everything they can to keep everyone happy. It's not until you start stimming you can see how different they are to other clinics, in the way they are so accurate & monitor you so closely. Even the ET is really different to my previous experience.
So if you get disheartened in your initial testing stages, try to stick with it & be patient as I think it's worth all the hassle. Even if I'm not successful, I will definately go back for further treatment. 

It's expensive too. This round has cost me £10k (including my hysteroscopy) which I wasn't really expecting.

The most bizarre experience I have of the clinic is going for blood tests at 9am on a sunday morning. All the streets are completely deserted & you go into the lab & there are 40 other people sitting on the floor & up the stairs all waiting for blood tests. Always makes me feel like I'm not alone going through all of this.


I don't know if any of you girls are interested in acupuncture, but there is the London Accupuncture clinic around the corner on Harley street. There is a lovely girl called Christina who does the "German Study" & fits it in around your ET, even at weekends. You need to be a patient there, but only for a few previous appt's. Just thought I'd mention it. 

Happy Easter to you all.

Button xx


----------



## mouse1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Kirsty hi - so sorry to hear about your 4 goes which haven't worked - I really hope ARGC works some magic for you. If you haven't had immune stuff checked before there's a good chance they could pick somthing up which would make a big difference to your next cycle - really hope it all goes well for you.
Harps & Egg if this doesn't work for us we are planning to have another go in June if possible as I would be able to have nearly a month off work then, but otherwise would have to wait until October. Egg it sounds as though you've had your last few goes quite close together & am sure it would be good to give your body a break, but I know what it's like - you just want another go as soon as possible. ANYWAY it's not relevant because we're all going to be OK!!!
Selina hope your back pain is settling down & that you're feeling OK. 
Button hoping your AF pains are implantation pains! Not sure about the bleeding, it's definitely not a positive sign as I think implantation should have happened days ago, but I know some people on the other ARGC thread have bled & gone on to get a BFP so it's still possible I suppose.
Bad luck about follicle Jass - hope it settles quickly with injection & Provera & that you can get going ASAP.
Susie AF dance     . Have a great weekend at the seaside.
Had a really quiet afternoon - our usually lovely receptionists have turned themselves into monsters & aren't letting anyone in to see me!! Now I'm twiddling my thumbs. Bleeding never really got heavier than spotting & now stopped (would win world championships for knicker checking!!! ) Hoping so much that it doesn't start again.
Love to Beeba & everyone else,
Mouse xxx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi girls,

Just got my call from one of the lovely nurses, her name was Renee – not sure if that is spelt right.  I was told to take the same dose of Merional again which is 150IU and she asked me how much water Ive been drinking, I told her 3 Litres of Water and almost 1 Litre of Milk.  She said that Mr T wants me to up the water to 4 Litres.  I feel like a little girl being told off – but it’s good, because I needed that.  Otherwise I make excuses for myself … 

I went to Tescos and bought lots of Brazil nuts, Sunflower seeds and almonds.  Whenever I get peckish Im going to munch on them.  I also bought lots of liver, chicken and Salmon – and a Organic milk which I have never tried before so that will be interesting.  Hopefully all of this will help with the protein levels.

I have been put off of the idea of Solgar Whey Protein as I read somewhere that its really horrible.  Is this true girls?  Also, its not easily available from a highstreet shop (and expensive).

I stupidly forgot to ask for my levels.  I have to go in for a 9am blood test.  I wonder why 9am?

Egg – Could you IM me the info you mentioned.  Would be interesting to look at.  Although I don’t have anything to compare it to on my side – at the moment.

Mouse & Selina & Harps - Thanks for all of that info.  I wasn’t really sure what to expect.  Im just taking it all as it comes.

Button – I thought exactly the same thing  about injecting myself with bits of glass.  Scary stuff!!

Ok – Id better go and put away the shopping and make some dinner.

Tweets xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mouse1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Tweets it's 9am because it's Good Friday. Apparently they're only open 9-10am tomorrow so it's going to be crazy busy!! Am going to try to get there early, maybe see you there xxx


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Tweets I'd avoid the liver, see below :

Experts recommend that pregnant women — and those planning to become pregnant — should not eat liver or any liver products, such as liver sausage or pâté. Why? Liver contains very high levels of the retinol form of Vitamin A, which can be harmful to your developing baby.


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks Mouse,  its good to know.  I will try and get there early too.  It would be nice to meet you!  I have curly brown hair and have olive skin if that helps!!  Not sure what I will wear but probably a cream coat and a pink scarf.

Thanks Harps - oh no, what do I do with all of that liver.  The thing is, is it still not good to eat even though Im not pg yet?  Does the bad stuff stay in your body?

Tweets xx


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Tweets have you got a lucky cat?


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

So sorry have not been around much, my internet connection has been off, so unable to log on and read, not sure how to sort it out yet, but for the moment it's working .

MOUSE: I am sending you lots and lots of positive and extremely STICKY vibes for a positive result for you tomorrow.                    .
So sorry you have had such a rotten week . But fingers crossed it's all been worth it .

Fingers crossed for a BFP for Selina      , Egg      , Harps      , Button         .
Sorry if I have forgotten anyone on their 2ww, there was a lot of reading for me to catch up on! .

Susie             ! OOPS! but who knows what may bring it on!! Bring on the AF!!

Monty            , af dance for you too!!

Poppins good luck with d/regging, and glad to hear your dad will be home soon. 

BEEBA,    , am so happy for you, maybe double trouble, HOW FAB .  . I wish a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Hi To Tweets, how exciting to be getting started  , can't wait myself too.  for you.

Hi to Cat, Jappa, Welcome Kirsten, i'm sure success is around the corner for you, you are at the best place, that's for sure. ^fairydust.

Lynda I really hope next xyxle is the one for you    .

I am late but, I expected that as this cycle seems to be a washout!!!   . I have no idea whats going on , we went to the Chaucer at Canterbury today for dh to provide AHEM! a sample before we go for a consult monday week, (this is for our free(I use the word very loosely!) NHS go, which even after consult it's about 6 weeks to see the nurse and another 2 months or so depending on when they are free and my cycle dates matching up  as if that will happen!! before we can potentially start our 1 free go. 

Whilst I was waiting for dh I had to fight the very strong urge to ask one of the nurses to scan me and tell me whats going on inside as waiting and not knowing is really starting to get to me!  . I feel like a good cry, but it hasn't come yet (just feel like it most of the time) . 

     Please God let me be pregnant naturally this month    .
    
I have a Hotel Chocolate Easter Egg, lets hope that gives me some comfort, as I really feel I need about now. 

Hello to Janna, I hope you got my im congrats message. .

Take care, I hope to be able to log on tomorrow to hear about your bfp Mouse 

Love 
  
Wendy K


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

*[size=30pt]GOOD LUCK MOUSE*

 * All the very best, I'm keeping all my fingers & toes tightly crossed for you *


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

*Goodluck for testing tomorrow Mouse, lets hope that the bleeding was implantation bleeding, which means it is going to be a !!*Jappa xx


----------



## Monty10 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello Everyone

Thanks for the AF dances. It worked and I started this evening. Wonderful. So I'll be giong in for the blood test tomorrow morning. Gosh, it's goung to be a busy morning at the blood clinic as it's only open for an hour. I'll try to get ther for 9am hopefully.

Susie, sorry to hear that you're not feeling to good. It's all the late shifts I guess. You're working too hard. Take it easy. Sending you some AF vibes          . It's just round the corner.

Jass, I know how upsetting it is when things get set back. Hopefully, next week will go really quick, especially the next 4 days as it's a nice long week-end and before you know it, you'll be stimulating. 

Mouse, a massive GOOD LUCK for tomorrow.

Selina, don't worry about the back pain. It could be for any number of reasons. Just stay positive and here's some positive vibes for you, Egg, Harps and Button   . Button, I go to the Londn Acupuncture Clinic but I see Daniel Elliott. He's very good, I highly recommend him.

Poppin's how's the d/r going. Any side effects?  I'm going to have the IVIG drip as well. That'll be interesting, a drip attached to me for 4 hours.

Jappa, excellent news that the spottin had stopped. When do you go for your next scan? 

Tweets I found your sorry of the problems you had with injecting funny.  I don't know what to expect yet. Both my previous times, I used the puregon pens and that was still slightly daunting. The pen now seems so simple compared to mixing the vials and what ever else. Can't wait to see what ARGC put me on. I guess I may find out on Saturday if my bloods and follow up scan go okay. I hope so. I'm dreading that I won't be able to start stimming for some other problem cropping up. 

Catherine, well done on injecting. I guess it can only get easier.

Kirsten, welcome to the board. I've also recently joined in with the chit chat and everyone's been wonderful. Sorry about your previous goes. Here's to a successful next go at the ARGC. I know it's chaotic but if it works I'm happy to stick with them. Good luck with the scan on the 24th. I had the immune tests which I didn't need but it's shown up that my natural killer cells are slightly on the high side so I'm going to go on tthe IVIG drip. 

Anyway ladies, good lucks to t hose I've missed where-ever you are on your treatment. I better go to sleep as I've got a early rise to get to the ARGC. Hopefully the beginning of these early rises as I hope to start stimming soem time uring the BHW. 

Monty


----------



## beeba (Mar 15, 2006)

GOOD LUCK MOUSE, FINGERS AND EVERYTHING CROSSE

THINKING OF YOU 
BXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## selinaggs (May 10, 2005)

GOOD LUCK MOUSE 

Selina


----------



## mouse1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya. Wanted to put you out of your misery as won't be back on line most of the day. HPT -ve this morning & is 20 HCG one so if anything was happening should have been positive. Obviously if I hear anything exciting on the blood test result will let you all know as soon as I can.
Thanks for lovely messages.
Love to everyone,
Mouse xxx


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Oh Mouse I'm really really sorry sweetie


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

no time to read posts but have been desperate to log on to say GOOD LUCK MOUSE!  woke up at 5 thinking i should do it then before guests get up!
just saw you quick msg above, really hope the news is different. will check back this afternoon to hope it works out for you,
love
egg
xxx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Mouse

So hoping that the blood test news is different, when I had my HCG of 34 the HPT line was non existant for a day or two even though it was supposed to pick up HCG levels from 15iu.  

Jappa xx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello girls,

Mouse - it was such a lovely surprise to meet you today!  You and DH seem like a lovely couple!! Such a great match with you both being GPs. I'm keeping my fingers crosed for you that you get a BFP.  Hopefully the rain stops and you can have a nice day playing Golf with DH. Here are some positive vibes for you:           
See what Jappa said about her test - hers didn't pick the BFP on the HPT either.  

The blood clinic was really quiet today.  Thought it would be busy.  I drove in as no congestion charge today.  So much better that having to tube it in.

I did my 4 litres yesterday + 1 Litre of Milk yesterday.  Phew - that is the hardest bit for me.  All you do is just drink drink drink and pee pee pee  

Monty - not sure if I saw you today in the blood room - there was a lady smiling at me, and I wondered if it was you.  Do you have long brown hair  Glad I made you laugh about the injecting.  I kind of enjoy doing them now, I feel like Im achieving something. 

Harps- I do have a cat - very cute and naughty - but he only eats cat food -   as in the stuff off of the counter.  And he always gets a dodgy stomach when he eats anything else.  

Wendy - hope you can get started soon.  But if you can get pg naturally, even better.  Fingers crossed for you for this month.

Will be back later to check for your news Mouse.


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Ladies

GOOD LUCK MOUSE.  Really hope the blood test comes out differently.  Got all my limbs metaphorically crossed for you.  

Susie - hope you've had a really good rest now and are feeling heaps better.

Tweets - I'm so glad I haven't had to do the Merinal yet.  It struct me as kind of dangerous to be breaking glass vials of water and then injecting them.  Scarey stuff.  You're very brave.

Hi Kirst - Welcome.  So sorry to hear of about your 4 failed ISCIs.  You poor thing.  You've really been 
through the mill.  Seems like you're more than qualified to join us!  And, given the statistics, this next time is definitely your turn.  Look forward to hearing your progress. Good luck hunni.

Jass - so sorry about your rogue follicle.  But you'll get there soon hun.

Susie - A little AF dance for you.      But hey you are so lucky to be getting to the seaside this weekend.  We normally go at Easter but due to stimming are tied to bloomin London all weekend.  How dull!

Egg - I do hope your house guests are not too demanding and you manage to rest up.

Well D4 of stimming today for me.  I had a tough and demanding day at work yesterday and ended up in tears.  Am getting so tired now.  Also both my ovaries are feeling as if they are about to explode! I was craving meat so badly last night on the way home that I stopped off at McDs and bought a hamburger and a quarter pounder and scoffed them both down.  (Okay so probably not the best quality source of protein but I was exhausted and desperate ) That's about the time that my ovaries started to hurt a lot and I began to find walking quite uncomfortable. (It had been gradually getting worse throughout the afternoon at work) I also found it very hard getting to sleep last night and ended up taking a paractemol.  They were much better this morning as long as a I lay still. But they still hurt if I move around.  Is this normal?  Or do you think I'm hyer stimulating?   

It has been mentioned to us that it might be an idea for DH to freeze some sperm prior to EC day just in case his sample on the day is not very good.  However, they have not insisted on this or pushed us to do it.  Due to, what seems like, the sudden of rush of lots of things to do and, now, Easter, they can't arrange this for us until Tuesday.  This is probably too late for us as EC could be as early as Thurs and thus giving a sample on Tuesday would put the quality of a sample two days later at serious risk.  Also they say that if the sample he provides for freezing is not of good enough quality then they won't freeze it anyway. So we could end up being really stuffed!  So DH has thus decided to risk it all on EC day.  Understandably perhaps this has made me very anxious.  How awful would it be to have gone through all this and then fail on EC day due to no sperm.  Do you guys have any words of wisdom?  I'm so unhappy with the level of support from ARGC.

Hi to everyone I've missed in my personals


----------



## mouse1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Just wanted to let you all know that unfortunately the level was <1. Thank you all so much for your support, it has meant an awful lot. We are obviously both very sad but hope to have another go in the next few months.
I will keep in touch & wish you all the best.
Loads of love,
Mouse xxxxx

PS Lovely to meet you too Tweets, would have been lovely to have met all of you!


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Mouse

I'm so sorry.  Words are sadly failing me and I would love to just be able to give you a big hug.  Here are some cyber ones instead. 

  

I wish I had met you too and wish I could be there for you more than just in cyberspace.  

Thinking of you.

Catharine


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Oh Mouse, Im so so sorry to hear that .  Been thinking of you all day hoping that all would be good.  I never really know what to say in situations like this either.  A big hug from me too .  I will definitely want you to keep in touch.  Im sure that whatever the situation is, in a few months, we will all come back to this board and see what stage everyone is in.  You both take good care of yourselves.

Tweetiepie xxx


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

mouse sorry to hear of your result, have been wondering all day whether you knew yet.  sending hugs to you, as tweets says they don't really go anywhere towards making you feel better on days like today but just know that i am thinking of you and your dh today
  

egg
xxxx


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Mouse I've been thinking about you all day and I'm really really sorry to hear your sad news.  I was hoping for a last minute miracle.  I'm sending you all my very best wishes and big big hugs.  I'm really sorry it didn't work for you this time.  I know your time will come soon although that might not help the way you feel now.  Please look after each other   and remember that we are here whenever you need us.


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Catharine I just wanted to say quickly that I would speak to the ARGC nurses if I were you.  They told us (with MF) that it was good to have quite a "new" sample and 2/3 days was optimal for IVF.  So, if you could arrange it for first thing Tuesday morning that might well be fine.


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello girls,

Just wanted to ask if an Oestradiol level of 1371 is good or bad  This is after 4 days of Merional stimms of 150IU.  Just worried as what the levels should be at this stage and whether my levels are too high.

Tweets xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## selinaggs (May 10, 2005)

So sorry mouse, take care of each other at this time. 

love
Selina


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Tweets on day 4 my level was 287 and I think others were around 400 - 500 so it does seem on the high side, but it is not outrageous and they will be checking it every single day.  So, if I were you I wouldn't worry and I'd be happy that you are responding so well!


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Mouse

I am very sad to hear that it wasn't to be this time, but very pleased to hear that you are going to try again in the next few months.  Take care of yourself and your DH.

Jappa xx


----------



## Button x (Aug 25, 2005)

Mouse, I 'm so so sorry it hasn't worked out for you this time. The time just wasn't quite right for you this time. Your time will come.
Take care & try to relax & have some fun before getting back on the rollercoaster.

Lots of Love
Button xx


----------



## Lynda27 (Dec 17, 2005)

Dear Mouse

Just wanted to say how sorry I was to read your news today. Why are things so difficult sometimes? Life can be so hard.  Try and comfort one another as much as possible and maybe take a trip away somewhere to chill.

Wishing you all the best for the future.

Lynda xx


----------



## beeba (Mar 15, 2006)

Mouse, sending you and your DH lots of love and hugs, I'm so sorry to hear your news. You've really been through the mill with work and everything. Please do keep in touch - don't disappear. And let us know when you're starting again. I've got a few packs of a new supplement called astaxanthin left over you might like   (for DH but I reckon it must be good for us too) for your next go - im your address if you do. love bx


----------



## Monty10 (Mar 9, 2006)

Mouse,  I'm really sorry about your news.  There are no words that I could say that would make you feel better.  I'm sending you lots of cyber hugs  .  Please keep in touch and you will see that +ve very very soon.  

Tweets, I'm sure I saw you as well.  Were you were sitting by door in the front waiting room initially?  I walked past you when my number was called up and I smiled at you.  I'm asian and my hair is black and it was tied back.  I wasn't to sure if it was you.  Was it?  Tweets, can't help with your oestradiol levels.  Never been tested on that before but I'm sure I will when I start stimming.  Tweets, when are you going back to ARGC?  

I've also had a set back today.  I just wanted to cry but couldn't as we were with my DH's uncle in a pub when ARGC called.  My FSH level is fine but my oestradiol level is at 176 when it should be less than 130.  I asked what this meant and it means that I may have a follie lucking around from my previous cycle.  If that's the case, my treatment will be delayed.  To confirm this, I go in for bloods tomorrow again and then have a scan late morning.  I am so gutted, I really didn't want my treatment delayed as it will clash with DH's first cousin's wedding and it goes on for a few days.  I've told DH that if it does, I'm not delaying treatment because of his cousin's wedding.  I guess what will be will be.  

Beeba, what does the supplement astaxanthin do?  How are you feeling?

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Egg I am pretty sure it's your test tomorrow, even though you've been keeping it quiet..  So:

*GOOD LUCK  *  - You can do it. I'll be waiting to hear some good news   

Monty I'm sorry you have had a set back, I know it's hard but hopefully they will find all is ok tomorrow 

Mouse I hope you are looking after each other sweetie. If I don't make it this time we can start again together. Take care


----------



## susienatasha (Mar 2, 2006)

Mouse - I am so very very sorry to hear your news.  Sending you lots of cyber hugs.   Take care of yourselves.  I am already planning a holiday if my tx does not work so that I have something to look forward to.

Monty - I hope your scan goes better and that you can start stimming soon.  Try not to stress about the dates of tx.  What will be will be and you just have to give up everything to make this work.

Egg - Good luck with testing.  Sending you sticky vibes    

Catherine - can't offer you any words of wisdom I'm afraid on the medical front.  Can you talk through your options with ARGC on Tuesday?

Thanks to everyone else for AF dances.  Still waiting for her to turn up though.  Hoping it will be this weekend.

Happy Easter to you all.

Love Susie xx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Egg Goodluck for testing tomorrow, hoping your dream comes true.
Jappa xx


----------



## selinaggs (May 10, 2005)

GOOD LUCK EGG

Selina


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Time for a new home!
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,54656.0.html


----------

